# The life of CoCo Puff the Puff Ball



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I decided to start a blog about my gorgeous 8month old Sooty Fawn Mini Lop - Coco puff who is disabled. Hopefully puff balls story will beable to help other disabled bunnies out there.

Coco was one of my accidental litters. Darcy & Sassy mated before I took Darcy to get the snip and along came 2 beautiful babies. I knew Sassy was pregnant so allowed her and Darcy to hang out during the day in the garden, little did I know sassy gave birth before the date I expected and the morning she gave birth her and Darcy were at it again!!! Then along came Alfie Tine & Coco puff!

Our bunnies are free ranging bunnies that come in side when they want and to sleep. We have 3 Pomeranians and the bunnies and dogs get along like a house on fire- the buns chase the birds away & the dogs are always on cat watch. I was able to rehome Harry & Snowy from the litter before together to a free ranging house bunny home & I still keep in contact with their owner Melissa & are the happiest bunnies as she always sends me pictures of them up to no good which I love! Snowy & Harry stole the cats chair, follow the car around the house & steal bananas out of the fruit bowl! Here is a picture if Harry and snowy as tiny babes at my house




And this is Harry




And this is snowy





This is all of my bunnies mother- Sassy McRabby who is a Blue Mini Lop




And this is their dad Darcy McRabby is a REW Mini Lop


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

She also had a black Mini lop babe called Buzz U Da Man. He absolutely stole my heart! He came along when I was 4 weeks away from giving birth to my daughter, sassy had just fallen pregnant with her next litter so I spent alot of time with Buzz the days before she gave birth so he wouldn't take the milk and colostrum from the new babes- he spent all day with his mum and slept next to me & my husbands bed at night. He would raid the fridge if you left it open, follow me around the house, and fall asleep in my top! Buzz and Sassy passed away with 3 days of eachother from suspected bloat from new grass! I was absolutely devastated and it took a while for me to stop crying at the thought of them. 

Here are some pictures of Buzz U Da Man







Buzz as a tiny babe- his sibling died at 3days old




Buss having some Mummas milk





Buzz and snowy


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sassy, Buzz, Harry & Snowy eating their veg










And one last one of a pregnant Sassy with Alfie & Coco inside


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

So now back to Coco Puff. She was born the cutest little button nose babe, she was a little smaller than Alfie but everyone who saw her thought she was the cutest baby bun they had seen.













Her and Alfie are joined at the hip & he loves his sister so much, always grooming her ears & eyes, legs & body. Even when he is out raiding my vege patch he always pops back to check on his sister. Her Dad Darcy is the same, grooming her etc but I guess the bond with brother & sister bunnies huddled together in the nest & growing up together is the little bit stronger.

So back to Coco Puff. She was born a very healthy baby & when she was big enough and walking she was aloud to hanging out in the bunny play world with her brother, mum & dad ( by now he had the snip much to Sassy's disgrace!). When they were babies Sassy still like her routine if going out during the day, she would feed her babes in the early hours of the morning, pull more fur & cover her nest & would wait to be let out for the day. At the start I worried about the babes but then when I looked into it more i found it was the natural instincts of the Mumma rabbit to protect from predators by keeping her scent away plus I think she new i would look after them as she has no problem with my scent being over them especially since I would handle them & health check them everyday.

Anyway back to Coco ( I keep getting side tracked!) So she was old enough to go in the bunny world & one day when I just happened to walk past our shed I saw her slip off a box that lost its padding! I picked her up and popped her back in the night cage she shared with mum and brother. I wasn't till she was 2months old that I started to notice she was very wobbly in her back end and would tip to her left slightly then hop off! Then by 3nonths she was doing a binky, did a little twist & ended up sideways with her legs out! We found out she had a dislocated hip & a fractured pelvis which was healed and the vet said it was all in line with her falling off he box young & the twist may have done her hip or pelvis he wasn't sure! She was on Metacam & was told to keep her on rest for the next 2weeks.

I started Equissaging her & giving her homeopathics & they worked wonders. I was able to pop her in a sitting position and get her to hop once forwards. After 1 month she went backwards again so I took her back to the vet. She has some nerve damage but still able to more her right leg well but the left leg was delayed hinting a nerve in the hip wasn't working properly! I was devastated that the chance of her hoping again was very minimal!

This is Coco Puff


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Coco puff is a happy loving little girl. She looooves her food but can only have dandelions, Puha, naturalism, clover & eye grass. She has a sensitive digestive tract which sassy seemed to pass down to the colored babes she had. I didn't realise how extreme it was untill her & Buzz died of bloat! I now have the simethicone, Metacam & syringe food all prepared for a case of GI Stassis so I guess that was the only good thing for me to learn out of them dying as Darcy is a very sensitive boy and has had Stassis 2x but I was onto it before it got bad, something I regret not knowing before!! Anyways puff ball is happy, she has her boys that she sleeps with and that is one of her Favourite things she looks forward to. Here they are before going out for the day










And this is the boys snoozing whole Coco gets her morning groom and massage. Darcy is at the far end and Alfie is the closest 




This is Alfie following me around sniffing and nose bumping the camera


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

So these are all the things I may need to use for Coco which i do twice a day




I have my homeopathics which I use for her when symptoms arise eg: she get a watery eye on her left so I give her Euphrasia eye drops twice in her eye. Arnica after she goes in her cart as her body isn't use to it and could feel sore after. I have an I jury remedy which I used heaps after her accident. It has symphytum for bones repair, Rhuta Grav & Rhus Tox for everything to do with muscle health, Arnica & Rescue Remedy just to keep her calm, comfortable & Secure. Hypericum for nerve damage + a 1ml & 10ml syringe. Plus a homeobotanical blend for health, vitality & organ health.




This is the Equissage massage machine. I bought one for my Eventing horses & am so glad I can use it for Coco as it is amazing! It releases tension in the muscles & body, drains the lymphatic system, and help relieve itching she may have. This has also been amazing for bladder control so she doesn't wee all over herself & I can express her bladder with it too. It is made by a company called Niagra who make special cycloidall vibration beds for bed ridden people.




This is my grooming stuff that I use twice a day. A natural fibre baby brush that's her Favourite and two fine tooth combs for Matt prevention & getting out loose coat. Baby wipes for spot cleaning and a stethoscope to check gut sounds as she has a sensitive digestive tract & can sometimes be gurgly




Vaseline for just near her bits and pieces as they can get abit red & chaffing from scooting along. Antibacterial hand sanitizer for when I scratch her ears for her & colloidal silver that I can apply or give her orally as its one of the only liquids that can kill 100% bacteria & safe to take orally.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are some more photos of Coco grooming me while I groom her & Equissage her


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are more of Coco and I grooming and Equissaging










Here are a couple of pictures of my bunnies play world







Here is Coco and her teddies


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cocos little nook were she likes to hang out when the boys are off for the day in the backyard


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is Cocos cart that I made. We don't have those mini PVC pipes do I used a piece of wood Dowling & reticulation connectors + a sponge mattress comforter & mini tyres with rubber tread that can go on all surfaces. I'm taking it with me to Cocos vet appointment on Thursday just to double check its not going to cause any troubles to her. It's my third cart I have made so is an improved version that is specific to her so fingers crossed it all good!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

**SRonchi1 said:


> She also had a black Mini lop babe called Buzz U Da Man. He absolutely stole my heart! He came along when I was 4 weeks away from giving birth to my daughter, sassy had just fallen pregnant with her next litter so I spent alot of time with Buzz the days before she gave birth so he wouldn't take the milk and colostrum from the new babes- he spent all day with his mum and slept next to me & my husbands bed at night. He would raid the fridge if you left it open, follow me around the house, and fall asleep in my top! Buzz and Sassy passed away with 3 days of eachother from suspected bloat from new grass! I was absolutely devastated and it took a while for me to stop crying at the thought of them.
> 
> Here are some pictures of Buzz U Da Man
> 
> ...



Buzz was a cutie!!!


----------



## JBun (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, I'm so glad you shared Coco's story with us! It looks like she takes great comfort in having her brother and dad to snuggle with. She also seems to have a really close bond with you. Remembering what you wrote on your other thread, I think she has a wonderful quality of life and seems very content and happy despite her disability. Can't wait to hear more about her and your other buns


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

She is so adorable!!!! You are so lucky to have her no matter what. I just love the pic of her in the hat!!! That is classic!
What a beautiful girl!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

Alot of the things that you have for her with the grooming reminds me of the things I had for my mom after she was paralyzed that we would have to do daily for her... so when I was looking at the pictures it brought back some memories.. and to me it wasn't a chore to do any of these things for my mom.. it was something I wanted to do because I loved her and I'm sure it's exactly the same feeling you have for little Puff! She is so extremely lucky to have someone like you take care of her that is taking it seriously and knows what she needs and is giving it to her. She is truly blessed to have you in her life!

Vanessa


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 14, 2014)

CoCo Puff is adorable! You can tell she is a happy, well-loved & cared for bunny! Thank you so much for sharing her story & for being a wonderful, loving caregiver as well! Quality of life is more about the love & care given by others than simply living! With you CoCo Puff has a wonderful life & is not either relegated to living in a little cage with some food & water only existence or simply put down because she is less than perfect in other's eyes. Big bunny hugs to the both of you!


----------



## pani (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, what a lovely little bun!! 

She's so lucky to have such a wonderful and caring home. She definitely seems happy despite her disabilities, and I'm sure that's largely because she receives such dedicated care from you. Looking forward to reading more about her! I hope the cart goes well!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 14, 2014)

What a lovely story and how I have enjoyed getting to know CoCo puff. I agree it's not only the life you lead but who holds your hand along the way. She is a very lucky girl to have so many hand holders and to have you to care for her and to attend to her special needs every day of her life. Love seeing her with her brother and dad who are there to make sure she looks gorgeous and to give her special snuggles. 

I look forward to following this brave lady and hope things go well with the new cart, it is fab.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thankyou Lovelops, Buzz was such a little hunni & I do still miss him but walk past his grave under the tree with his mum every day so he is still with us. Yes looking after my disabled Puff Ball isn't a chore for me at all, I enjoy knowing she is groomed, scratched & feeling good before I put her out for the day or put her to bed at night. She is such a beautiful little soul & I couldn't imagine my life without her. That's so lovely hearing about you mum that is paralyzed and how you look after her- You are such an amazing daughter to her & I know she would appreciate and adore everything you do for her. I am blessed to have Coco in my life, she is full Of Character, is such a loving wee girl that makes me laugh & smile  And I especially love her picture with the cow boy hat on x

Thank you Jenny, She loves her boys and I'm so thankful that they are there for her. When their mum died Darcy was heart broken, Molted for 2 months so bad that his poo was strung together & from being stressed he got a little fright from a big dog next door & went into GI Stassis! Loosing his girl was hard for him & I let him lay with her body for 10minutes and I swear he was angry at me as she smelt like me from dying in my arms! So to have Alfie & Coco that smelt exactly like her enabled them to bond straight away & then Darcy took their mums place and they would snuggle up to him at night on his big pillow. Watching them all loving eachother, grooming & laying all over eachother puts the biggest smile on my face & keeps pushing me to get puff ball better x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thankyou Tauntz for your lovely works. I make sure her life is fun and full of exciting things. It breaks my heart to think of bunnies on tin hutches with minimal interaction & let alone a disabled bun lying in their own pee & poo with pressure sores etc. because of all the time I spend with her her bun is nice and hairy with no urine scald, her coat is soft & shiny, her ears wax free & eyes clear & clean & she smells like a clean bunny  I still have to butt bath her and spot clean her every few days but bunnies like to be clean & I know she is so much happier clean + the boys might not want to hang near her if she smells! I also have to feed her her cecals every morning as she can't reach them which is funny to watch her gobble up her stinky grapes 

Thanks Chris for your lovely words once again xx The boys do keep her looking gorgeous, they groom her whole body, stomach, bum, legs, ears, eyes & back it's so lovely to watch. As soon as the are all put to bed the first thing the boys do is groom puff ball and she loves it & grooms the boys faces when they are all lying together- it's lovely to hear all the teeth putting from the groom fest  x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thankyou Pani for your kind words, I look forward to regularly updating my blog on the life of a special little girl Coco Puff  im blogging from my phone and sometimes the auto correct doesn't work so some of my words might be all over the show so bare with me  - Shaan


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 15, 2014)

So Today Coco is at a specialist to take further X-rays, a neurological Scan & to do some dental work. Because Coco lays on her right side her teeth have worn down in a diagonal- they aren't extremely bad but I just notice while checking her last week her teeth arnt perfectly straight. Tara the rabbit specialist is going to get a complete diagnosis as she is now and work out a plan to allow her to live a comfortable life & depending on the findings could recommend some surgeries. 

I'm very protective of Coco and find it hard watching someone hold her as I hold her a special way so she's comfortable & it doesn't make it any better when Coco is staring straight at me thinking what's going on! but Tara was doing a good job. I was in tears as usual worrying about Puffy as she had to stay at the Vet for the day for tests & the poor darling won't no what's going on but Tara assured me she was in good hands. I took her brother with her too for comfort as Darcy her dad stresses easily and hates the car so it was Alfie as comforter for the whole day which he won't be happy about!

Well the next post will be the prognosis of what they found out today so fingers crossed it all looks great and Puff ball won't need a big surgery and will live another 5years or so  - Shaan xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 16, 2014)

So I Just arrived back from the vet, turns out Cocos pelvis and hips are in good order but the problem now is she has an old healed fracture at the top of her neck near her shoulders, this is a deeper U shape than normal as in from the shoulders to base of neck it bows deeper than normal & the healed fracture is interfering with her spinal cord somewhere in that region. The reason why her previous diagnosis was thought to have a dislocated hip & a fracture in her leg was because the neck fracture was sending a message to her legs saying go straight out and on examination by the vet there is joints and bones going everywhere. My prev vet said she could do X-rays but it wouldn't help her situation as I didn't take her to the vet till 2weeks later but in between then i was giving her Metacam for pain- I really regret that now because if I had have gone straight away they could have done something about her kneck? When she first did her accident she was still able to hop so I left it hoping she would gradually get better with my help and pain Meds & when she twisted and went sideways that's when I took her! The vet said it would have been very hard to fix the fracture on her neck but may have been able to support it to heal a more even shape but thats a tricky one. Then I feel even more **** for letting her out in the play world when she was 5weeks!!!! Gosh this is horrible!

So my vet is going to speak to some specialist neurologists on the net and share around her X rays for other opinions so we will meet up next week for another check up. She said she wants to find out if its painful for her & think about her Welfare- this made me ball my eyes out again! I spend all day with Coco as I'm a stay at home mum & my instincts with her is she isn't in continuous pain. I understand very well that rabbits don't show pain, I have horses and they are exactly the same but because I train horses you get their feelings, body language etc and I can always tell if something's up because I spend alot of time riding, feeding, grooming etc & with Coco I know she isn't ready to leave this world! Not alot of rabbit vets here deal with disabled bunnies & this situation my vet who has practiced in the UK & NZ has never come across it before soo how would she know she would be in continuos pain? And she said she didnt know & thats why she wants to ask around. The day Coco puff looses her appetite (She looooves food!) looses the spark in her eye & is uncomfortable & not settled is the day I will help her cross the rainbow bridge but untill then no one is going to make me put her to sleep!

She is so happy!! As soon as I got her out the car & put her in the bunny world she went straight to eat her dandelions & special feed & nibble on hay and snuggled her teddies, we had a cuddle & a scratch & she was licking me back- that doesn't seem like a bunny in pain? And she just spent 1 hour in the car! What I am going to do is start her on Metacam for the next few days and if I see a good improvement then I will keep her on that for as long as she needs. I'm also wondering if some acupuncture in her neck area would help? That's something I'm going to find out to.

I'm not giving up on my girl & my main priority is her! If she decides she doesn't want to be here anymore then I won't keep her alive just to save my own heart from breaking, I will do what she needs and get a vet to come to my house to pts otherwise she is going to live for aslong as she wants and I will continue to do my routine twice a day & care for her!

Thanks for reading my long story everyone, I really appreciate it 

Shaan xx


----------



## Azerane (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there, I think it's fantastic that you're so dedicated in caring for a special needs rabbit  She's beautiful.

Just to let you know, I've shifted your thread to the "Bunny Blogs" forum


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, what a day you had! I'm glad you were able to get your bun to the specialist. It at least gives you an accurate idea of what's going on. I know it's easy to blame ourselves and second guess decisions that we've made, but it's hard sometimes to know what to do in the moment, and it's not always obvious how serious something might be. You care about your bun and tried to do the best thing for her. Even if you had brought her in earlier, it still could have turned out the same. A spinal injury is no easy thing to deal with or treat in a rabbit. It's not something that can just be mended like a broken bone, and even that is no easy thing when it comes to rabbits. 

So why exactly did the vet get the impression that Coco might be in pain? I certainly don't get that impression from anything you've written about her. You seem to be very aware and in tune to this little bun, and I would think that if any one would know if something was wrong with Coco, it would be you. 

It's not true that rabbits don't show pain, they can just hide it very well, especially to those that aren't very familiar with them or know what to look for, but there are always signs. Subtle clues that can tip you off if you are very observant and know what to look for. Little things like sitting a bit differently than normal, squinting eyes, not eating like they normally would, not moving around normally, just seeming like there is something a bit off. I don't know, but you seem to be really close to Coco and know her really well. I would think that if anything was off with her, you would know it. Remember also that your vet isn't seeing Coco behaving like she normally does at home. So you are going to be the one that knows best if something is wrong. You need to make sure to be the one that sticks up for your bun and explains that she is happy and doing well, to the vet. Know the behaviors that show she is happy, comfortable, and doing well, like happily eating her veggies, having snuggle time with you and the boys, grooming them and you, note all the behaviors that show these things and convey them to the vet. The vet can only go off of what she sees in the exam and what you tell her. And remember, the vet is an advisor, but you are the one that makes the ultimate decisions for Coco. 

I think your vet is trying to be helpful, you just need to better convey the situation so your vet understands that Coco has a good life and is happy. And even if she is in some pain, that can usually be managed with pain meds if it isn't too bad. Honestly, if a rabbit is in severe pain, there's no mistaking it, if you understand rabbits at all. But these things can sometimes be hard for a vet to determine accurately, when a rabbit is stressed from being at the vets, and is not acting like it normally does at home. So when you see your vet again, make sure to share how Coco is at home, and all of the good things that show you she is doing well.

The acupuncture sounds like a good idea. I've read of some buns having really positive results. I don't know if Coco has any feeling in her back legs at all, but if she does, I've also read of hydrotherapy being helpful, if you happen to have someone in your area trained to do this with rabbits. Maybe your vet would have some info on it, as it should be done under a vets supervision anyways.

I'm sorry the appointment was so upsetting, but I think with better communication with your vet, you both may be able to find something that can help improve Coco's condition. Just based on what you've conveyed about Coco, I see no reason at all why pts should even be a consideration at this point.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

I´m glad Jenny was on here first as she always manages to find the right words at these times and once again, she´s spot on. 

I second her that you know your little Coco best and I am sure you would know if she was in pain, if she´s eating and doing her normal stuff then it doesn´t sound like it. She is such a happy little bun and has a great quality of life. It´s good that your vet is getting more opinions, that can only be a good thing. And don´t beat yourself up about decisions you made before, hindsight is great but you did what you did and it was the right thing at the time based on the info you had. 

I know you´ll worry until you get the results back but just keep doing what you do for your little girl, it seems to be working fine so far. And when you have all the facts, decide then what is best for her. 

Vent off on here if you feel the need, we´ll all be here with you and feel with you and to cry with you and give you lots of hugs, bunny ones are definitely the best. 

The fact that Coco Puff is still here and so happy is a testament to the care and love you´ve given her. Feel so proud of that and you can deal with anything that comes your way.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning from New Zealand- Love Coco Puff x




She grooms her feet and dew lap every morning 




Thank you for your awesome reply Jenny, I have so much to say but just about to go out for breakfast so will reply when I'm back - Shaan x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I also want to introduce my rescue bunny Marli the netherland Dwarf and his baby Honey Puff the Mini lop



















I will share both of their stories soon.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 16, 2014)

And one last good morning lay in from Coco Puff, Darcy McRabby & Alfie Tine


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

What a fantastic little girl. You can just see how happy she is and how much those three love each other. I just love REW's, her handsome companions are sooo handsome. 

Love the nethies and their pretty friend


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2014)

Now, if those aren't three happy bunnies, I don't know what is


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2014)

Ditto here, think that's one of the cutest bunny photos I have ever seen


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 17, 2014)

You really put things into perspective for my Jenny in regards to rabbits and pain & your totally right! She isn't in constant pain, there may be times she might be because she is disabled and can't hop but there is no continuing pain. When I first took her to the vet both vets were amazed that she wasn't in pain as they manipulated her body & the only time she grunted up then was when they pinched her toes to check for sensation! She is still the same Coco puff every day & when she is out in the bunny world I check on her ever 1-2 hours max to scratch her body & see what she's upto and she is always chirpy, exploring or having a sleep. So you right, I do know her extremely well & she is happy as she is 

Tara the vets first reaction from seeing Puff ball as she is and seeing the bow in her spinal neck area which curves a little deeper than normal she felt her welfare and quality of life might not be good as she thought there was something she could do with her. I told her that I wasn't expecting to come here and see puff ball hop again but just wanted to finally get a specialist diagnosis. I didn't come here because I felt she was in serious pain or I was at my last resort I just wanted a check up and see we're we are at. I also told her that I wasn't interested in putting her to sleep untill she let me know she was ready and right now she is happy as can be- She then preceded to tell me that I wouldn't be able to tell as rabbits hide their pain. I then related to her puff balls routine, characteristics & my caring for her routine & that she eats all her food ( she had a fat belly on the X-ray) & enjoys joining in her cart & that she grooms me in return for me grooming her & that she does nor come across at all like a bunny who is in pain & hating life! This is when I started getting abit emotional & thinking a sorts of things & then needed to vent on here and get loving bunny owners opinions 

After abit more of a chat she said to people that are seeing Coco for the first time might think it heaps worse than what it is and in fact she might be fine m & that could be her case but she wanted to get some opinions from neurological specialists & give me options but not directions & we agreed there and rebooked an appointment for next week.

I was a little bit angry at her when I went to give Coco a hug as they had layed her on her wrong side putting her in an awkward uncomfortable position for how long I don't know- but she apologized & said they were being careful with her! I'm glad she won't be at the vets alot!! 

They also can't perform any surgeries for Coco as she said there really isn't anything they can do. I have booked Coco in for an acupuncture session this Sunday & will be doing that for a while routinely to gets done benefits for her there. The crazy thing is you mentioned hydrotherapy- one of my Poms had the Femal ball of his hip chopped off in September so he does hydrotherapy treadmill sessions every week & we had discussed putting Puff Ball in there but I thought it might just stress her out to much & my other Pom gets acupuncture at the same place so really I have all those facilities to use so will chat with Vicki on Sunday.

We Thankyou once again for you lovely encouraging words Jenny & also for listening to my massive reply, it's so lovely to have you all for support & to keep my mind at bay with you amazing knowledge and wisdom, I really do appreciate it - Shaan x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thankyou once again Chris for you beautiful inspiring words, I love reading all you replies it puts a smile on my face  x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 17, 2014)

So today I went Shopping for Coco puff. - I can't buy her treats because of her sensitive digestive system so I but her brushes in stead 

These are what I bought




This is her Favourite brush now & the little mini brush sets get teeth purring! We got lots of loose coat out today which is important otherwise the will turn to Matt's







I also brought her some colloidal silver spray for the area near her bits & pieces to cleanse it & get any urine off & some organic elderflower balm made with only olive oil & bees wax- I thought rather than just Vaseline I could use something to soothe & repair so we will see how that goes! I also bought her some bunny wash, I use an organic basic baby wash which works great but it doesn't condition her hair were as this one does so I will try it out & if it isn't as great then I will keep using the other one. I use it to wash her bits and pieces in case she scoots in her wee or finds something she shouldn't eat and gets sloppy poo stuck on her hair!




I also bought her a hearing pad- she doesn't really need it but today a southerly wind came up from Antarctica & it can get abit chilly so I can pop that near her little nook on chilly days and the heat radiates off it to give extra warmth as she wouldn't want to lay on it.




I also bought her se more of this sheep skin kinda stuff that keeps her dry if she wee's in bed at night plus it keeps her toasty warm & it's really soft and cushiony as she likes sleeping on pillows & so do the boys!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 17, 2014)

You have to excuse my typing as I'm writing this blog off my mobile on the rabbits online app & some times my auto correct doesn't work & I don't know how do edit the words afterwards? You will have to bare with me :/


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 17, 2014)

And lucky last some photos of Coco puff getting ready for bed before the boys come in. I like to have teddies for her as the support her from falling & the can snuggle them like she does with the boys as the are usually in the garden during the day so she doesn't feel all alone. Some days she tells the teddies off by pulling their hair & flinging them around & rearranging them & then other days she snuggles and grooms them, so i guess it just depends if she feels loving or not that day 

This is Coco getting into her hay dinner







And this is Coco grooming her self after her dinner or hay & pellets







And now for some feet cleaning, teeth purring & relaxing time with Mr Bun Bun Ted


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

You know, I've just read your story of what the vet said about Puff and it really smacks of what happened to my mom. 

My mother fell on Christmas Day and had problems walking. What we later found out was it was NOT anything in her lower spine and the doctors we took her to were quack and it was all in the thoracic area. Myself and my sister became educated on the spine and spinal problems after this happened with my mom. We read up on everything we could to learn more so we could communicate with the doctors and surgeons. 

It was in my moms upper thoracic area that needed the surgery and it was a para midline thoracic disk herniation. What I saw here in the US is that doctors will always try to push that stuff off and not want to do surgery because it's not 'easy' surgery. They are also scared of being sued, which is what happened in my moms case also but we lost because the jury in South Carolina took pity on the doctors and said anyone can make a mistake... I felt that when the doctor made a mistake that resulted in the individual being paralyzed for life, that was more than just a simple mistake. Oh well.. I cannot go back and change time.

I found out too late for my mom that was what she really needed instead of a laminectomy which is what the doctors did on her which messed her spine up more and paralyzed her. Then after we found what what REALLY needed to be done, the doctors gave us this line, Well your mom will have to be opened up through the back and it's really painfull and after all she's been through you really don't want to subject her to all that do you? 

To walk again? HELL YEAH? 

But we could never get the doctors to agree to do the surgery. They kept bowing out and
that really upset me. They just didn't feel like doing the surgery and passed if off to us putting her in a nursing home to keep her 'comfortable' which sounds to me like the same line they were giving you about Puff and 'her welfare'. 

Well sod that.. for Puff and in my mom's case and these doctors I was dealing with was NOT from some idiot hospital. 

They were from Georgetown University Hospital in Washington DC which is also a teaching hospital and is among the top medical universities in the United States. They were of the opinion that she should just 'adapt' to being paralyzed and learn how to 'tranfer' from the bed to a wheelchair and get on with it. I think it's highly easy for a doctor to give someone advice like that and especially in your case, advise about Puff being in pain and thinking about her Welfare without taking into account the full weight of what the words and the actions really means. 

I've been the one in ICU with my mom fighting with doctors about her advance directives and what her wishes were one time when she got really bad and I had to make the decision to put her on a ventilator when she was really sick one time and had problems breathing to give her lungs a rest or let her die. I got highly incensed because I specifically asked the doctor would she live if put on the ventilator and he said yeah but do you want her to live in that state- meaning not being able to walk...and that she would pull through she was just taxed from being sick and the doctor admitted for people who were NOT paralyzed they would put them on a ventilator just the same but was asking me to make a decision, which I made. She was going on the ventilator just the same as the non paralzyed individuals! 

There seems to be a stigma against people, animals, what have you that cannot 'walk', has a disability, is different etc not the same as 'normal' indivdiuals and I do not get it. The doctor in the time my mom had the flu just wanted me to let my mom die so she would not have to deal with being paralyzed any more. What a wonderful doctor. 

What does that say about what he really thinks about having to deal with patients that are not 100% able bodied? Or have a disability? Do you think they are going to get fair and honest treatment? I think not. He was also implying that I would not have to worry about taking care of my mother any more with all the additional work she must have been putting me through. 

If you can check around and see if there are some other spinal specialist I would do that and do not be discouraged.
You know her well and know if she is in pain or not.. 

Hang in there and we are here for you!
All the best
Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

Ohhh my gosh - the photos of Coco grooming her dew lap and having cuddles with Darcy and Alfie are MY FAVOURITES! They're so cute! She's such a lucky bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Just love all her new things, all perfect for her. The heat pads are so useful, I'm sure she'll love it although she has her boys to keepher warm. I am amazed how good she is keeping herself immaculate, she does take her cleaning seriously. Love the pics with her stuffies, bit like relationships, arguing one minute and cuddling the next. I do love her colouring and she has the sweetest face.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the pictures of her and the stuffed animals. Please keep them coming!!!

Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow that's amazing that our stories are pretty much exactly the same Vanessa, our situation is pretty rare & that's amazing we found each other on this forum. I really like hearing about your mum as we both feel and think the same way! 

In NZ we have 1 major university that teaches and treats all animals & I'm going to have a chat to there Neurological specialist on Monday morning. Tara my vet might be speaking with them to but I want to here straight hand what they think. They also have a CT Scanner that's exactly like your rotating X-ray & that way they can examine deeper. I was reading that in humans they can put hospital grade cement like stuff to fill in the break in the spine, securing it so it doesn't interfere with the nerve & they also highly recommended acupuncture too to treat both animals and humans with spinal injury so I was glad with those findings! I'm a big supporter of acupuncture- I have had it done heaps of times and so has my husband and it works wonders! So I'm looking forward to Puff Ball starting a routine with it, I'm also looking forward to hearing what Massey University has to say & also what Tara has found our so i can get the ball rolling with what's the best treatment for Coco going forward!

Tonight I have decided to stop giving Coco the Metacam. This morning 5min after I gave her 0.1ml her heart started racing, breathing very fast & her eyes were popping out & her ears went hot! There was no change in her routine and she was comfortable getting a baby brush over & as soon as the Metacam was administered it set her off! She was a little bit the same the day before but not as bad as today- The first dose I gave her after the vet she responded well but I have a feeling she may have been in a some pain from them picking her up & then leaving her on her bad side in the cage for god knows how long so I think the Metacam had helped her out there but since then she has been the same, I havnt noticed her moving anymore or grooming anymore than she use to except one slightly good thing is her poo size got bigger while on Metacam??

The other theory I have is that if she isn't in any pain or has any inflammation in her body then would the Metacam give that reaction because what it is used for isnt there? Because the first day she was fine & normal but the second day & today she had a way different response & so I'm thinking because the Metacam isn't fighting pain or inflammation it is then stirring up her body?

Anyway I'm going to stop the Metacam and have a chat to Tara about it next week. I have my homeopathics that I have been giving to her when needed and they have worked wonderfully with a response & change within an hour so I might put get back on them in the meantime


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 18, 2014)

So today was a beautiful sunny day & Coco sat out on her cushion while I tidied our patio area up & got stuck into replanting one of our 3 vege patches. Coco also hooned around in her cart today but was a tiny bit on edge & I think that had something to do with her medication she's been having. 

Her boys, Darcy & Alfie, arnt aloud out of the bunny world untill 3-4pm as the sun is very harsh here & being Snow White Red Eye babes I don't want them getting sunburnt so they watch through the window while coco soaks up some rays under the shade cloth. 

Tomorrow Coco has her first Acupuncture appointment that Alfie will be accompanying her to on the 30minute drive. I'm sure she will love it as Buffy the Pomeranian loves her sessions and goes off as soon as we get into the driveway!

Well that's all for Coco Puff on this beautiful night, I think it's a full moon? Can you see it over we're you are?? I will get onto tell you the story behind Marli Marzinny the Netherland Dwarf & Honey Puff the cutie tomorrow & post more pictures 

Goodnight from New Zealand

- Shaan x


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 18, 2014)

I do so look forward to finding your posts. I'm no experienced on medication, only given one of mine Metacam once but if you feel sh doesn't need it and it may be having a negative effect then you know your little girl best, sure Jenny will be on here with advice. I really hope that something positive comes out of your discussions with the specialists.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Chris- I love getting your relies  Yeah that's my first instinct, I was hoping that miraculously the Metacam was going to show a difference in her but it really hasn't. The best thing about it is it does confirm my instinct that she isn't in lots of pain otherwise the Metacam would have changed her in a positive way but its really done the opposite. I felt so bad yesterday seeing her like that! She would just lick it up out of the syringe, no worries, but yesterday I gave her a syringe with some homeopathics & water and she grabbed it of my hand and tossed it away, then she proceeded to grab her hair brush & toss that too so even she knew it wasn't good for her & was very cross! I tried again with a couple of little drips & when she tasted the water ect she then drank that all up but kept stopping and sniffing it in between, Poor puffy  She is such a character though & seeing her being cheeky as usual always puts a smile I my face 

Today is her acupuncture Session & I'm really looking forward to it! Sarah is an equine specialist for reproductions & everything else surgically related to Equines & studied in England aswell as here in NZ. It has been great talking to her as she knows alot about bunnies & she at one point specialized in small animals so I know she would have done abit of research to pin point the proper spots to insert the needles for Puff balls spinal fracture. Because I only see her ever 2weeks as she comes down from Palmerston North which is 2hours away I might need to alternate between her and another Acupuncturist call Viv Harris so she can ge done weekly. Viv is well know actually practically famous here! She has written many books & had regular spots on TV shows. I had taken Coco to her once before & she was the one who referred me to Tara. The only thing is Viv proceeded to pick Coco up by the ears!! I then stopped her & picked Coco up properly, i guess when I do take her I will be the one handling Coco and not Viv or maybe she got the idea that you don't pick bunnies up like that!!

Well I'm so glad we live in the Capital of New Zealand- Wellington and have access to alot of different therapies and specialists so it gives me great confidence that I will be writing this log for many years to come about a very special girl call Coco Puff 

- Shaan x


----------



## lovelops (Jan 18, 2014)

The post I was working on just disappeared!  I hope part of it pops up so I won't have to restart it again! 

Quick answer about the medicine is that it reminds me of how the doctors were loading my mom up on meds to make her comfortable but in reality one of the meds that they gave her cause this condition called tardive dyskinesia which we voiced our concerns to the doctors about concerning how it was making our mom look like she had Parkinson's when she didn't and come to find out after my mother died there was a massive lawsuit against the manufacturer of that medication for it causing that condition which imitated Parkinson's. I think you did the right thing by taking her off the Metcam. Too often when you are dealing with an animal or person with a spinal condition the doc's will think that they are constantly in pain and instinctly try to over medicate which is what they did with my mom. Eventually we started cutting back on her meds because we started looking them up and found that giving her 3 painkillers at one time via doctors order in our minds was just too much and after asking her, she informed us she was not in any type of horrible pain or discomfort. The doctors just assumed because of her condition she needed painmeds..

Because we were around her 24/7 we knew her, same as you and Puff. One thing I forgot to ask but you brought something up about it in the post, when people have spinal injury/conditions they have problems regulating their body temperature. We found that out with our mom and started keeping a fan in the room with her at all times because she started getting prone to over heating. Have you seen that with Puff at all? 

Before you visit the other doctors, keep a list of all her meds and medical history in a folder with you that you can give to the other university that you go to so you will have everything all ready. I started doing that for my mom when we would take her to specialist. It saved time going over the 'mundane' things like meds, daily routine we had, and opened the time up for more time to discuss what we were there for! 

Now to see if I can find the other post or can salvage it and repost it here! 

I'm glad to hear that she had a good time in the yard and you know she isn't in pain if she was pushing away the meds and being cheeky!

More soon!
Take care
Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Your so right about the regulating temerature thing, I was going to post about that but totally forgot! Cocos ears can get cold, I find its more her not being able to bring her temperature up through her ears but her body is warm. After she goes in her cart or I Equissage her, her ears are at a normal warm temperature & I think that's from her moving and getting her blood circulating. Yesterday they were really hot & her veins in her ears were pumping so i put some water on them and put the fan on slow & she was feeling better. She has a blanky that I put over her legs & stomach in the late arvo when she is in the bunny world + she has a wool pad that she can lay on that keeps her toasty warm. It's rather sweet to see her curled up all snuggley in a nice sleep with her Teds. It's a breathable blanky so she doesn't over heat + I check on her & she can just scoot off if she has had enough. 

I'm sorry to hear your mum passed & the company that supplied your mums crazy med got sued after she passed. The doctors are quick theses days to supply copious amounts of Meds! Your story is so Great to hear as people/animals with spinal injuries are exactly the same & our stories match up to well.

You were an amazing daughter to her, caring for her, questioning the "experts" & standing up for you mum- alot of people out there would just. Stick them in a nursing home for someone else to deal with so your an inspiration xx


----------



## JBun (Jan 18, 2014)

That vetbed fabric looks so comfy and soft. I'm sure she'll like having that snugglesafe too, when she gets a bit cold. All of these fun pictures of new bunny stuff, makes me want to go out and get some new stuff for my buns  I just love all of these pics. She's so cute with her stuffie. I think it's so cute how some buns really love having a stuffed animal to cuddle up to.

That's actually so amazing that you might be able to do hydrotherapy with her. It seems like it's kind of rare to be able to have access to somewhere that it can be done with rabbits, but I just thought I should mention it in the off chance that you might be able to do it. That will be so interesting if it works out. I don't really know a whole lot about it except what I've read. I know that it needs to be approached very carefully, because of how some rabbits can react to water. But I'm sure Coco is used to being bathed, so that would probably help some. I feel a bit funny suggesting it, as rabbits and water is usually considered such a big no no. But I know that disabled buns are pretty much an exception, as they are often exposed to water, because of their bathing needs. And with her medical need, it certainly seems like something worth looking into. It would probably be good to also consult with your vet about it. She may be able to contact other vets with actual experience with it, and find out any particulars that would be good for you to know. Here are a few links I found on it if you want to read up on it. 
http://www.rabbitcare.org/swimming.htm
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/05/08/veterinary-hydrotherapy.aspx

I think that's a good call on the metacam. Usually it is considered relatively safe for rabbits, but there is always a chance of a bad reaction occurring with any medication. That's what it sounds like happened with her, some sort of negative reaction, either to the actual medicine or the fillers or suspension liquid that it is in. It may have even been an allergic reaction. It really doesn't sound like she needs pain meds anyways, if you didn't see any noticeable improvement. That's interesting about the poop though. Not sure why that would happen unless it somehow stimulated her GI or brought down some existing inflammation. That's so interesting that she knew to associate the syringe with her negative reaction with the medication. I'm glad she ended up being ok after it all.

With their ears, they will feel a bit cool when a rabbit's body temp isn't hot and they aren't needing to cool themselves. Their ears will feel warm or hot when they are hot and trying to cool down. It's when a rabbits body is cool as well, that it's a problem. Their ears will also feel extremely cool from the low body temp.

I just wanted to say how happy I am and appreciative, that you started this blog. I love hearing about Coco. I'm also very interested in rabbit health and find your personal experience with your bun so invaluable. I haven't dealt with a disabled bun and just know things from what I've read, so I really appreciate being able to learn more from your first hand experience. I can't wait to hear how the acupuncture goes. I'm a bit shocked though, to hear how that one lady picked up your poor bun by the ears. I guess it just always surprises me that some people still think it's ok to do that.

Lovelops, I'm so sorry about your mom. It sounds like the medical system really failed her and you. You sound like a wonderful daughter and did everything you could to help her.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 18, 2014)

Jbun Thank you.. I really appreciate it.. really I wish the doctors would have said they didn't have a clue what was wrong with my mom and sent her to another specialist instead of doing surgery that wound up severing her spinal cord... we can't go back and turn back time but if we could... I sure as heck would have gotten her out of the south and got her into a Northern Medical Instituation or taken her to Duke University Medical Hospital. At least I know Duke would have known what they were talking about.... at least I hope so!

But we can try to help Coco and it really seems to me that alot of the stuff that Shaan is going through with Coco is VERY similar to what we went through with my mom...

Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Coco is being loving to her Ted today, snuggling up and grooming him. She just had a hoon in her cart & now having a rest. She had acupuncture today which she enjoyed so I will update you all later tonight -Shaan x


----------



## JBun (Jan 19, 2014)

Now that's a picture that could melt your heart :inlove:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 19, 2014)

She is so precious, just seeing her like that makes me feel so good, she just proves to us all that nothing is impossible.


----------



## pani (Jan 19, 2014)

!!!!

Reading updates about li'l CoCo Puff brightens up my day. She's absolutely darling. I love how much she enjoys her life, and how dedicated you are to making sure she's happy and comfortable.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for your lovely comments again, she is such a special little girl & melts my heart all the time 

So yesterday she had acupuncture & was excellent. Sarah decided to do her in her big cage in the back of my car rather then move her somewhere she wouldn't like. Coco was eating when Sarah put the needles in an then next minute her eyes were very sleepy & she was just chilled out! So cute! 

Sarah said that acupuncture wouldn't help her much & that I should look at surgery. I was happy to hear that as the Exotics vet Tara said there wasn't anything she could do. Sarah said Tara isn't an Orthopaedic surgeon and I should consult Andrew Worth a Professor at Massey University specialising in Small animal orthopaedic surgery. I emailed Andrew last night and looking forward to hearing from him. 

Sarah said Cocos healed fracture needs to be stabilised so it's not compressing the spinal cord & that Coco will be a good candidate for the surgery as she can still feel pain in her legs, has movement in her back end & that I would be dedicated to her rehab. She said the only thing is time would be against us and I need to look at doing the surgery sooner rather than later so fingers crossed Andrew gets back to me ASAP and can see Coco very soon.

Sarah also said that Coco was in very good condition for a disabled bun and was impressed she had no urine scald or pressure sores as she has been disabled for 5months. She also said Coco is defiantly not in pain & Tara the vet hadn't met Coco before hense not knowing her very well & thinking there is a good chance she would be in pain. She also said most people will give a grave prognosis looking at Coco as not many people will pay for surgery or after care for just a rabbit, if it were a dog or cat they would be more optimistic. Sarah knows me well and that the care and well being of all my animals is very important to me and that's why she referred me to Andrew.

Will keep you posted on everything leading up to Cocos surgery

- Shaan x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, I have to stop buying stuff for Puffy but I can't help it! I went to the Pet shop today so buy dog treats and a couple of toys for the buns. I came across these little sheep skins & thought Coco would like a couple for her day bed




She sniffed them at first & wasn't sure, so I popped her on them and she sniffed again & them started grooming them. Here she is snuggling on her sheep skin having a groom


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gosh I just can't get enough of this girl, now when she sees the camera she stops and stares at it for a minute and then carries on!

Coco with my sons Jessie from Toy Stories hat on just casually grooming the carpet with her hat on & them she spies the camera & stares for a minute- Sooo cute!







And here she is getting her feet equissaged whole she grooms her legs




Equissaging again




And now in her night time bed eating hay waiting for her boys to arrive!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Getting into a comfy position ready for a nice big sleep with a foot up on the bowls which is her favourite position every night


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Now that my brother Alfie is here there is no time for napping, it's back to hay eating time!










I see you using that camera!




And now my dad Darcy is here it's time for them to groom me & make me gorgeous!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

With all the appointments, emails & (fingers crossed) Surgery I feel blessed to have the support of my husband Luke. He's not really into rabbits but says whatever makes me happy makes him happy! 

Luke is a professional sportsman who has represented (and the only player to ever have done this) Australia & New Zealand in International Cricket! He travels the world & because of that we have been to some amazing countries! When we been together for 10years & he knew I was animal mad the first week we met & if he had a problem with that we wouldn't be here today! He appreciates & respects my passion/love & he himself loves animals too ( I do a bit more  ) so when he retires from cricket in 5years we will have a farm & I will continue my love of rabbits, horses, dogs, chickens, sheep, cows etc & he can have a cricket pitch in his own paddock 

After speaking with him (he is currently on Tour against India) & discussing that Coco Puffs potential surgery may be more than a few thousand dollars & to have him agree & be fine with it makes me grateful of the man he is. Most men, let alone most people in NZ, would think I'm crazy (he does a little) for spending that money & time on a rabbit but to me there is no second thoughts, she deserves every chance to have a great quality of life & I will do all I can to get her that & if any of my other animals were In The same situation I would do the same- They are family! I tell my husband that he's lucky I'm not some designer Dolce & Gabbana high maintanece girl- Give me a Mini Lop bunny & I will be fine  Our motto is 'Happy Wife, Happy Life


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 20, 2014)

I am amazed at that little girl and glad that you got more info from Sarah and hope that surgery could help our little Puffy. I love ALL the photos. I don´t know if it´s just me but I think she has the sweetest bunny face I´ve every seen. She has a look of serenity that just makes me feel so protective of her. I love her in her hat and seeing her with dad and brother is too cute. 

What´s your husband´s name. I was watching some of the Australia/England matches, prefer to forget them after our performance but I do like cricket, my dad and grandad were big fans and I´ve watched it since I was a kid. 

You are so lucky to have him supporting you and I don´t think it´s silly to spend that much money on your little Coco Puff if you are able to. I think she is a very lucky bunny and I am sure that she really knows how much you love her. 

I really do look forward to seeing new posts from you about this wonderful bunny family and this extraordinary girl, you make all our life´s troubles seem very small and unimportant and you definitely brighten my days with news of this little lady.


----------



## pani (Jan 20, 2014)

I found your husband on Wikipedia!  My housemate's a cricket fan, and he knew of him too. 

I'm so glad to read that surgery might be an option for CoCo. It would be amazing if it improved her mobility!


----------



## JBun (Jan 20, 2014)

Ooo, that sheep's fleece looks really soft. She certainly looks comfy and seems to approve. That's cute that she started to groom it , and I love seeing her laying there grooming her little feetsies 

That's just so sweet to see the boys coming in and taking care of her. I know a rabbit becoming disabled can be hard for the healthy rabbits to understand and deal with. So it's no small thing for those boys to have adjusted to this and still love and care for her. What a very sweet and special bunny family 

Umm, designer clothes and trinkets or cute fluffy bunnies.... Bunnies definitely  That's great that you have a husband that cares about your interest and love for your animals and is happy to support what you feel is the best thing for them. That certainly is very encouraging what your acupuncturist said. I'm sure it lightened your heart to hear that there was a possibility that something might be done for her spine. Hopefully you'll hear from the specialist soon.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been following your CoCo Puff's story here whenever I can. You have been blessed with a wonderful, understanding & supportive husband! It is hard, or at least it has been for me, to find a man that loves you enough to love & support your love of animals. CoCo Puff is blessed to have you & your hubby! You can see that she is a very happy, well-cared for & loved bunny! She is the cutest little bun AND KNOWS IT! lol I'm praying that you hear from the surgeon you e-mailed soon & hope that he will have some good news (a surgical consultation & prognosis)!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

So I haven't heard from Andrew and apparently they prefer to go through your vet so I just spoke with Tara. She is going to arrange a phone consult with Andrew & see if he is keen to do surgery & thinks there is something he can do to help her out & if so will organize a consult with Coco. Tara did say she thought that it would be highly unlikely he can do anything for Puffy but she said you never know as he is a orthopaedic specialist. I asked her why she thought that & she said because any spinal surgery is so risky & the is a risk they can do more damage than good, it's already healed and you can't just re break it again + Andrew has probably never done a spinal surgery on a rabbit so may not be too keen but she said its great that I want to try & she is very keen to give him all the info & see if he can help Puffy out!

So It sort of killed my buzz hearing that the likely hood of surgery isn't a definite go ahead but all I can do it wait with my fingers crossed! So in the mean time I have contacted my Chinese Herbalist & have told him Puff balls situation and he is keen to bring her in and give a consult looking at her Paws, tongue, eyes, ears, skin, body temperature, posture & physiology & prescribe a herbal mix that's perfect for her Qui. He may also look at popping a few acupuncture needles in to.

Chinese medicine has been well documented in helping and repairing nerve Damage & spinal injuries so I thought I just have to give this a go to. It's all natural and works with Your bodies own natural healing responses. I was googling rabbits and curing spinal injuries and was absolutely disgusted with all of the studies coming up that do the testing on rabbits, breaking their backs & then using western medicine to make them better!! This is beyond words and makes me sick!!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 20, 2014)

Perhaps even if surgery is not an option for CoCo, perhaps Andrew will have some suggestions based on his surgical/specialty knowledge. Other than something to help make CoCo better, I think CoCo has a wonderful life with you & her bunny family! There are humans who have similar medical conditions that do not get that kind of love & care that you give to CoCo. I think despite her disability CoCo is a very happy, well-cared for & loved bun.

Yes, I agree with you it is horrific to think about what we humans do to animals in the name of learning/research to better/help humans. I can't help but cry when I think or hear about those things.

Bunny hugs to you, CoCo Puff & the bunny family!
Tauntz & her bunny girls, Faith & Hope


----------



## lovelops (Jan 20, 2014)

This is a reconstruction of the previous post that was dumped by the computer.

It does indeed seem like there are alot of similarities between Puff and my mom's situation.
I think the thing that most individuals don't think about is the time that goes into both.
Many people don't want to take the time to take care of a normal animal, hence the reason
many animals wind up in animal shelters, no less one that is disabled. Ditto for individuals
with disabilities. Many wind up in nursing homes, or state run homes. Individuals will say
they will get 'better care' or the individuals there' know what they are doing'. I think for
a vast majority it's a way to pass the buck. It's a difficult task to take care of any other
living thing, from a child, a parent, to an animal, add a disability to it, and the level of difficulty
triples. 

I was reading your post about you outside gardening and Coco sitting outside sniffing around and it made me
think of the fact that the simple things in life turn out to be the most rewarding and satifying. It reminded
me of one of the times we were able to get my mother out of the house and into the garden to see the flowers. 
She loved gardening, and the look on her face while taking in all the sights and smells after being bed bound must
have been close to Coco's expression the other day while she was sitting out in the patio probably lifting her head to 
take in the waifing scents. Just sitting outside, taking in everything bring home the simple pleasures being 
some of the most important. It sounds highly simple and not too technical or thrilling, but I know with you and Coco 
being outside, and the feeling my mother had being outside that time, it was beautiful and reminds me
of this quote:

"Life is beautiful in its simplicity."  Thomas Matthiessen

I was thinking of how you have been taking care of Coco and this quote from Ghandi came to mind:

The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated. 
&#8213; Mahatma Gandhi.

I belive that is true and I think if he were around and reading Rabbits Online, he would be proud of you.

Concerning my mother I think the philosophical guage she used with me constantly was this verse from the
Bible. No matter what one believes, or faith one adhere's to, I've found many areas of the Bible have valid information that can
be used no matter what the circumstance. This particular verses of the Bible she would use like a weapon.

Eph. 6: 1-3: Children, obey your parents in the Lord, for this is right. 2 Honor your father and mother
which is the first commandment with a promise 3 so that it may go well with you and that you may enjoy long life on the earth.
I think I should be ok for a little while longer. I'm sure my mom would disagree! 

I've put some of this in the other post, but..I've found that doctors generally only like dealing with
'normal' patients. For example, when an able bodied patient comes in, anything is an option for them.
There doesn't appear to be anything that will be ruled out. 

***However, when you come in as a disabled patient and try to discuss areas that could improve the 
qualify of your life, those areas are immediately shut down, pooh poohed, and promptly dismissed.
You are basically told to get on with it, deal with it, or resign yourself to the fate and wait for
death. 

I have seen this over and over again when trying to discuss viable surgeries that I had discovered online
from various Medical Unversities that either were trying to find individuals for studies in dealing with 
disabled patients or experimental therapies that were approved for a 5 year period that could have been
approved under insurance, but both were pooh poohed with your mom is too old for that, or that is for younger
people (when no age limits were mentioned at all), to I don't know anything about that (I had all the information
for the doctor to contact- he didn't want to follow up) to no follow up at all. It's the, resign yourself to your
fate attitude that I had seen time and time again from doctors and honestly I don't get it. You would think that
they would WANT seriously ill patients with spinal medical conditions to improve. Who wouldn't right? It would
look good on your practice wall. But once again we are dealing with it's easier to put something off instead
of try.. if we try and fail you could sue us.. bad publicity, etc.

The situation with the concrete sounds like it could be promising and possibly surgery with a small metal rod in 
Coco's back in the thoracic area to stablize it also could be options. Are you going to talk to the other hospitals
about that?

A few other things I wanted to bring up from reading your other posts.. you said she has GI Statis before?

My mother's bowels became impacted and we had to get her to the hospital or else...because paralzed people
cannot stand or get into positions that individuals who can stand can, it causes problems with digestion which
is why they put her on that medicine which caused those problems. For humans sitting upright or standing aids
in digestion. My mother had gallstone surgery after being paralyzed and she did not want to sit upright in her
hospital bed at home. From her laying because she did not feel well after the surgery, she developed the
intestinal problems, her bowels became impacted and ultimately we had to take her to the hospital for it. 
We were told it was from her laying and not sitting upright. 

To stop problems or to aid with Coco's digestion if she runs into any problems it might help to get her in a bit more upright position after eating, even if it's just holding her and stroking her or petting her or brushing her. The GI tract for rabbits are shorter than human's thank goodness! But after we got mom home we started doing that after eating no matter what. It's the gravity that helps with the digestion.

It appears to me that Coco is really active and in a variety of different positions other than recumbent, prone, etc.. 
I don't know if the vet talked to you about Coco and if she has the possibility to have a blood clot, but just in case she does, remember to keep her moved every 2-3 or 3-4 hours or so. If she is active and moving around, you don't have to worry about that..but in case she is lazing around and sleeping..

After my mother had surgery, they did NOT move her and left her in one position for DAYS, and she developed a DVT, 
Deep Vein Thrombosis or Blood Clot that was three feet or in metric 0.9144 meters long in her left leg, and it was very 
close to becoming a pulmonary embolism. I doubt you have her sitting all the time and you mention that you are putting 
her in her cart which is great! Just her moving her front paws is going to keep the blood going! Her moving
around her bunny shed with her teddies will also keep her blood circulating. So if she is that active now
she's doing great so far with activity level.

Hopefully you don't have to worry about any bedsores/decubitus ulcers/ pressure sores with Coco. My mother had
two large ones. One on her tailbone which you could see her coccyx from the hospital not moving her after surgery
and one on her heel for the same reason. My mother's were stage 4's.. One of the major reasons for these are 
poor nutrition. She was not getting enough to eat in the hospital, her albumin level was LOW and that contributed
to the sores. They heal from having high nutrition and you can stop them from having high nutrition levels. As long as 
Coco is eating well and getting good nutrition, you won't have to worry about these. If she does you can use Silver
in the wounds to heal them. I think you have a good amount of homeopathic items as well to treat her with in case of 
skin problems that looked good to me when you posted them! 

With Coco, the goal should be NOT to get her any pressure sores.. if they mention they can do surgery and
she has one (pressure sore) they typically won't do surgery until those heal because it means her nutrition
level is low and she would not be able to heal quickly after surgery. So stock up on those dandylions!


And the next time someone offers you flippant advise about making Coco 'comforable and her welfare' remember this:
People speak sometimes about the "bestial" cruelty of man, but that is terribly unjust and offensive to beasts, 
no animal could ever be so cruel as a man, so artfully, so artistically cruel. &#8213; Fyodor Dostoyevsky

Sorry to be so long winded wanted to send as PM so as not to bore all but kept saying it was toooo Long!

vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 20, 2014)

**SRonchi1 said:


> So I haven't heard from Andrew and apparently they prefer to go through your vet so I just spoke with Tara. She is going to arrange a phone consult with Andrew & see if he is keen to do surgery & thinks there is something he can do to help her out & if so will organize a consult with Coco. Tara did say she thought that it would be highly unlikely he can do anything for Puffy but she said you never know as he is a orthopaedic specialist. I asked her why she thought that & she said because any spinal surgery is so risky & the is a risk they can do more damage than good, it's already healed and you can't just re break it again + Andrew has probably never done a spinal surgery on a rabbit so may not be too keen but she said its great that I want to try & she is very keen to give him all the info & see if he can help Puffy out!
> 
> So It sort of killed my buzz hearing that the likely hood of surgery isn't a definite go ahead but all I can do it wait with my fingers crossed!



Don't give up... heck if Need be I'd contact Universities here to see what they say. After all Buttons' blood was sent to Cornell University Vet School and I didn't even ask! 

Tara isn't a specialist though, correct, so she is just giving her personal opinion and that kinda relates back to my post that I finally just got up on the wall after it getting blocked to send to you as a PM! Don't take no for an answer. Most people have money against them. You don't. You are fighting time. And she has no idea what Andrew has done spinal surgery on.. 
hopefully you can speak with him and by pass Tara and talk him up about it and let him know you want to see what can be done. 

That was the same type of attitude I got with my mother and surgery to fix or possibly repair the damage from the other doctors. And once again it goes back to people being more willing to sit on their hands then do something. It's easier to do nothing than get involved in something that might be a bit time intensive... the path of least resistence and all that... 

Is there good vet universities in Australia near by? Can you ring up any of them? I'm willing to try to call up some of the doctors I was speaking with in the past for buttons and ask about any ideas for Coco and back surgery if you would like but the only problem would be getting Coco here but then again, there's always boat! 

Don't be discourged. I feel like you and I are/were in the same situation..
Just keep on pushing.. Somewhere, someone will say yes and do it. 
That is why I always attached the pictures of Buttons so they could
see the animal first hand that they were about to turn down to give them a 
guilt trip and it worked. I had vets ask me for Xrays and MRI's and everything else that I could attach and send to them..

Keep your chin up!:flowerskiss:

Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow Vanessa, you continue to blow me away with our similarities! You do amazing for what you have done and the information you give me is do invaluable. Your mum sure did go through a lot & being her daughter it would have been horrible but yet you brought your strength to the party and did what's right for you mum & that I admire! I really love the sayings you quoted- Ghandi is so amazing and always spot on!

Thankfully Puffy hasn't had GI Stassis yet but it was her dad that had 2 doses of it as he is a very sensitive boy! She sits up when she eats and has a lot of weight on her two front paws do I guess that keeps the food going backwards down the slope of her throat although she has been known to lay down & chew hay! But I will most certainly keep my eye on her eating and making sure she's not having troubles. She does have a sensitive digestive tract though, something she got off her mum, so I cant really give her veggies, only edible weeds that I grow organically in her own little garden bed in the garden that I take her too for abit of sunning  If she gets her paws on anything else she gets runny poos.

Sarah my acupuncturist & even Tara said they was amazed Coco had no pressure sores & I have to put that down to the Equissage that I do at least 2x a day. It gets the blood flowing through cycloidall vibrations, drains the lymphatic system, releases lymphatic acid from the muscles and keeps the muscles toned- if it wasn't for Equissage I don't think Puffy would be in the great nick she is now. 

Your poor mum would have just sat in bed all day at the hospital & had very little blood flow, pressure sores would be so painful! The company who make Equissage- Niagra, make beds for bed ridden people & it does absolute wonders for there blood flow & health & well being, all hospitals should invest in them as they would be so valuable to patients!! I guess that will never happen!!

We don't have any other Animal teaching Universities here in small Nz, only Massey so that's not so great! But I still have my fingers crossed that Andrew will be up for it! I was feeling her spine today and right near her neck area it goes from straight then the next disc is slightly to the left & then the go back to being straight. Also the one slightly to the left is a bigger feeling disc so I'm wondering if that's the problem area? Also the the slight to the left disc, if altering the spinal cord, would give the reason on why she is laying on her left side?? 

Even if Andrew says he won't do surgery I still want a CT scan to find out exactly what's going on there- What's compressing the spinal cord or is it in fact not compressing but has just damaged the spinal cord.. And like you said Vanessa ask him what he thinks, being a specialist that I should do to make her life greater.

There is so many alternative treatments I can try, supplements & Chinese medicine that can help heal nerves etc. Sarah also said that things like Urine Scald which can lead to infection & fly strike + Pressure sores can kill her before he disability can and thankfully my Equissage has worked amazing for preventing all of them so I really love my Equissage at the moment 

- Shaan xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha anyone who loves cricket knows my husband Pani- He's been playing cricket for 10years  

Your so lovely Chris & I'm glad Puffys story put things into persepective for you- life's to short to be down & depressed & puff ball shows me that every day with loving fun personality & the day she passes, god help me, I will have the biggest whole in my heart! But I'm not thinking like that at the moment, she will live forever 

Yes that's right Jenny, no designer stuff for us, bunnies will do & lots of them  they have the most amazing personalities! I have grumpy old man Darcy, Adventuring Alfie Tiny who is always nose bumping me, cute cheeky loveable Puff Ball, Marli the peoples man & little sweet honey puff who is just coming out of her shell- Every time she sees me now her head goes straight down for a patt- a lot better than running & hiding from me!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks again for you lovely words Tauntz, when you have the love of your animals you don't need a man  Although I think there is a perfect man out there just waiting for you with his two cuddle bunnies & warm animal man heart  xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 22, 2014)

So today little Puffy had a busy day, she was woken from her slumber at 10am to get prepared for ANOTHER car ride!!! Off to the Chinese Medicine guy for a consultation. 

Today Coco didn't have Alfie as buddy for the car ride as it was only 10mins down the road so She was all tucked up in our small bunny carrier so she couldn't fall over & a potty pad as she always does a pee on a car ride.

Well Coco decided she wasn't staying in the carrier and was pushing her nose through the metal door grid just staring at me! So I pulled over and popped her on my lap for the rest of the car ride. She snuggled in my arms and lap and got scratches the whole way there!

When we arrived Coco did a pee in her carrier and I didn't know as I was talking to Yuen & next minute Coco is our and cruising around the clinic sniffing and chin rubbing stuff! She them found a hidy whole under a table & sat there until it was time for our consult.

So I was a little disappointed with the consult, I told him Puffys situation over the phone & he said bring her In. I use him to do acupuncture & moxibution Cupping on my back & towards the end of my pregnancy with my daughter Indi- I have found that's all he is really good for! So back to Puffy- he only put a couple of needles in her feet & leg and then applied acupressure to them once the needle was out, Puff Ball kicked out and he jumped a mile! He wasn't sure where to put the needles for a bun & I appreciate his honesty but you would have thought he would have done a little research as he knew coco the rabbit was coming!

He gave me some herbs to boil to put on Puff to help circulation & balance out her Chi. I told him I had a cycloidall massager that does that but I don't think he knew what I was talking about! So I took the herbs anyway & can use them on my hubby if he gets injured! I was hoping to come away with some tasty bark, herbs & crazy things for Puff to munch on but he was just to unsure! So I was a little annoyed & now will just take Sarah up on her offer of meeting half way between hers & mine to do Puffys acupuncture out the back of the car! She put 10needles in Puff compared to his 3.

So I heard from Andrew the professor at Massey who does the small animal orthopedic surgery today but it was a brief email saying he got the referral from Tara and they were consulting tomorrow. I told him that either way I still wanted a CT Scan & that sooner the better. I lied too! I told him that I would be in Hamilton late next week to watch my hubby play an ODI against India & needed to see him sooner the better for a CT Scan. Also because he would have heard of my husband before he will no we aren't here to waste time & we are serious about getting this surgery done. It's bad name dropping I know, but Gosh I want him to take it seriously and not just think "Nah too hard, can't be bothered" If he did this surgery I will get him VIP tickets to every bloody NZ Blackcaps game for the next 3yrs!!!! And I will tell him that too  

So here is a picture if Puff Ball all tired out from out night time routine of scooting around with me holding her back end while she sniffs and chin rubs everything she likes




She has had such a big day today, poor darling & spent a lot of time lounging around on her fluffy sheep skin which she has groomed up a storm with her little lick marks all over it 




And this picture looks like what she would look like as a normal bunny. She is sooooo cute!




We'll good night everyone, Coco Puff and I hope you all have a wonderful day

- Shaan & Coco Puff the Puff Ball xx


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 22, 2014)

I do so love seeing pics of Coco Puff. So sorry that he wasn´t what you expected. I know that when you have expectations about something, it´s always far worse when it doesn´t meet them. 

Glad you´ve heard from the surgeon and I don´t blame you for name dropping, if it helps speed things up then good for you. I hope that it can happen, I´m sure it would make an enormous change to her life and to yours. 

It was really funny as I had a dream last night where I won the lottery, I mean a real life changing amount and I gave loads of it away to some of the guys on her, you included so you could go and see the best specialist surgeon in the world for your little girl. Honestly, I really do wish sometimes I could win an amazing amount of money just to make a big difference in so many other lives. One day :waiting:


----------



## JBun (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sorry too, that it didn't work out very well. I think Chinese medicine being used for rabbits, is a pretty rare thing. I've come across one mention of someone in Canada(I believe), using it with rabbits. I don't know that it would be of any help to you, but I'll share the link if I can manage to find it again.

I'm glad you've heard from the surgeon. At least one good thing is starting to move forward. I'm with Chris. If a little name dropping helps your bun get seen sooner, why not  We all want Puffy to have the best chance possible, of getting better. Or at least knowing for sure if it is something that can happen.

Chris, that would be great wouldn't it, but funny too. Could you imagine spending your millions on bunnies


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 22, 2014)

Jenny, that would be a definite but if you had millions, you could help so many worthy causes, I just think of how much there would be to share about.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm back!!!! It has been a week since I was last on here & have lots to fill you all in on..,


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

To start off here are a few pics of the bunny world which is half of my shed converted. 
Sorry about the average quality as I took them last week at night.







Sorry about the mess, puff ball and the boys like to get hay everywhere.




Coco puff in her favourite spot I'm the bunny world




Scooting around with her brother


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

So last time I was on here I was waiting for Tara to have a phone consult with Dr Andrew Worth the orthopaedic surgeon at Massey University. Andrew consulted with there soft tissue surgeon and came to the conclusion that surgery on Puff Bl would be impossible. He said the fracture was healed to the only way to correct that would be to re break it which they would never do & any form of surgery on such a small anima spine area could result in doing further damage and possibly killing her as well.

I was bummed when I heard that as I had my hopes up that he could help her In some way! Tara then decided to put Coco puff on 0.1ml Tremedol incase of pain & said its better to over prescribe then under prescribe. That saying doesn't sit well with me.

Coco was on Tremadol for 4dayz and then I started seeing a behaviour change in her but for the worst! She went crazy when I went to put her I. Her cart and the. Opened her mouth up very wide like yawning but she wasn't. I then decided to ween her off the Tremadol. I didn't notice a big change when Puff Ball was given Metacam or Tremadol except the size of her poo was bigger- something I will touch on soon.

My instinct with Coco was she is a healthy bun but just disabled & being put on these drugs for the rest of her life would end up having a bigger negative effect than good & why make her drugged out & not acting herself just because a vet thinks she may need it but yet I know my rabbit & I know what's best!!!

So I decided I wanted Kiki- Cocos original vet to be her main vet again. I went to Tara as Kiki was in Switzerland visiting g family when Coco went backwards again and I wanted the X-rays done so wanted anothe rabbit experienced vet. I really like Kiki, she is amazing with animals. Has a vibrant personify and has the cutest chihuahua that comes to work with her every day & doesn't need a collar and lead as she knows human talk & flows Kiki everywhere- very much like my own dogs 

Kiki has had a lot of experience with rabbits & she practiced in Europe & spent her first years in a practice that every 3rd animal was a rabbit & I instinctively trust her with my buns- she has neutered 3 of my males perfectly!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I got all the X-rays and neurologic scans sent to her to look over. I went in to see Kiki yesterday as Puffy had an extra itchy hot ear that started the same morning- Kiki took some swabs to look under the microscope & said there was bacteria forming in both ears so she flushed it with saline solution & I'm going to spray colloidal silver in there 3x a day. They seem great today so it must be working a treat. 

Coco hates going in the car in her travel cage so she gets a sheep skin in our dogs booster seat so she can ride in style & not stress out. I had a good chat with Kiki and she said Cocos hair was very soft and she looked in great condition. She weighed 1.022kg at 8months old which she said was a good weight considering her situation & being a Mini Lol but she will keep an eye on her weight at each check up. We discussed Coco being on Tremadol and the only positive change was her poo & Kiki said that that's actually a side effect from Tremadol as it's used to treat diharrea in animals so that why Coco was most likely responding like that with her poo.

We also discussed Coco being on Trem for pain for the rest of her life and she said that she can understand why Tara put her on pain relief but she said there are other factors she takes into consideration when prescribing long term, like rabbits being at the. Vets are more stressed, their respiration rate & heart rate & these can change when the rabbit is stressed out. She is more interested in what the owner describes of the rabbits character At home & there general well being like eating, drinking, pooing & peeing to find out if there is pain present & quality of life deterioration. Coco was very curious cruising around and sniffing the consult room & then licking Kiki when she was putting saline in her ears and checking them. She said she has beautiful shiny well groomed coat. is in great condition & being curious and because of no change while on pain relief she didn't believe continuous pain relief is what puffy needed. She said that If she does get the runs or I feel she maybe in pain then I can give her some Tremadol. She was also amazed coco had no urine scald or pressure sores & believed puff ball was living a great happy life! 

She is going to look over the X-rays and let me know if there are any therapies or contraptions I can do/get made to give coco that extra freedom & she will see Coco regularly to weigh her, check teeth & health so our Puffy is continuing being a happy healthy bunny 

-Shaan x


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I groom and check Cocos ears every day but had used my nails to srstcb the top of the ears & that would have bed the culprit. Disabled buns need their ears cleaned for them as they can't scratch with their feet & have trouble grooming & licking them with their front paws.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 30, 2014)

Missed my little girl. What a shame about surgery but at least now you know for certain. I am certain that you know your little girl better than anyone and taking her off the meds seems tobe better for her. Kiki sounds great with her and that is so important, looks like she will get fantastic vet care. Glad the ears are under control. She does look so well in the photos and so laid back and content, that is one happy bunny. Her coat looks great, she is such a pretty colour.


----------



## JBun (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear how Puffy's doing. I was wondering if the vet visit had happened, and how it went. I'm sorry that it wasn't the news that we had all hoped. You really did try your best to see if anything more could be done to help her, so now you at least know that.

Her reaction to the tramadol, sounds a bit scary. It almost sounds like she was having difficulty breathing because of it. I would be very concerned about ever putting her on pain meds, with her showing a negative reaction to both of the ones you've tried so far. And I agree, there really is no need for them in the first place if she's not in pain. She seems comfortable and happy. But you've at least tried them and know that they don't seem to do any good for her, and may actually be harmful.

Your usual vet sounds a lot better and more in tune with Coco's behavior. I'm sure the other vet may be just fine and knowledgeable, but after having my own negative vet experience yesterday, I know that feeling comfortable with your vet and having a good relationship with them, can be important. I agree with the vet, Coco seems to be in wonderful condition despite her disability. You do an excellent job of grooming her and taking good care of her. It sounds like Coco enjoyed her vet visit, and her licking the vet certainly seems like her seal of approval. And I'm sure it was nice to hear from the vet what you already felt about Coco, that she is a happy bun


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sorry there isn't a surgery option to give Coco her natural freedom but she seems to be quite happy & healthy otherwise! It doesn't sound like she is in constant pain so why keep her continuously medicated with a pain med. A friend's human mother is on continuous pain medication, she is rarely alert or knows what she is saying. I understand the need to manage pain. It is hard to go about your daily life if you are in constant &/or severe pain. When I am on pain meds I can hardly do more than sleep. Yes, you know Coco best so you know more of how she is feeling & her needs with your bunny knowledgeable vet to listen & work together Coco can continue to have a wonderful life! I wish that should I need care that I would have someone as caring for me as you are with Coco! Bunny hugs to the both of you! Glad to have you back posting Coco updates!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry I've been out of commission for a bit, I had to get a CT done this Tuesday and found out I have ribs 4-6 broken/fractured. 

I guess the PA at the Urgent care I went to could not read Xrays worth a **** but I had so much experience reading mom's that I looked at the left side of my chest and pointed out breaks and said, "isn't that fratures/ breaks in those ribs?" 

And the guy said, "NO.."

I'm like "ok? Isn't black lines things in those white bone like things in the Xrays breaks???" 

He was telling me no it was probably something on the film. I'm like on all the ribs I have that hurt there are lines or things on the film? OK... whatever... so they gave me crap medicine to take for the pain and I couldn't hardly get out of bed to even use the bathroom. The 3 ribs being messed up explains a lot. The pain in the back explains the 4th rib broken... oh well... we live and learn.

Onto Coco... that line about breaking the bone since it healed being out in some ways doesn't bode well with me. I don't want to start anything or upset you or stir the pot so to say, but... 

That reminds me of what they told me about mom about her disk herniation. 

You know, I'm very curious and tempted to put my investigation hat back on again about spines and if you can tell me what disc /discs is messed up with Coco I'm about ready to call some of the specialist I took Buttons to and ask questions. 

Remember, Buttons was paralyzed for two months due to a hemotomia on the spinal column. I'm sure some of the specialist I took him to had to be exotics/small animal/ rabbit experience and I can also call Univeristy of Maryland Vet School of Medicine and Johns Hopkins Vet Medicine School since they are to be two of the best in my area. I just went to the Johns Hopkins Vet School web site and found this out:

Preparing for Veterinary Medical School
There are only 28 veterinary schools in the United States; this makes for fierce competition, so get ready for lots of hard work to stay ahead of the pack. To apply, you must first complete 3-5 years of study at an accredited institution. The majority of students have a bachelor&#8217;s degree and some have completed graduate study.

Hell I never knew that.. One of my relatives is a vet.. I should see if he is still alive and kicking in South Carolina! 
I think he went to North Carolina State and took Vet Medicine there. I just found the page that lists all of the
28 vet schools in the US and can start sending out emails to them if you would like. 

I don't want you to think I'm beating a dead horse, or trying to start something but something just doesn't sound right to me. I understand the smallness of the area where the disc and bone injury is says the woman with the fractured and broke ribs, yeah I get that...but for example let's say that when the bed frame and box springs fell on me when I was trying to get
Lady out totally f**ed up one of my disc (which could have been a possibility) and I had a disc herniation that healed
but in 6 months was causing me problems walking, I believe that they would break and reset it and do surgery on it? Wouldn't they? I mean, I hope that they would, right? Or I am I delusional?

I mean anyone else out there, chime in (and I'm sure they would/will) correct me if I'm wrong... 

I can call my local vet also that takes care of my rabbits and ask him if he knows any surgeons around here and
explain the situation and try to get some feedback. 

So if you can let me know the disc areas and if you have Xrays
let me know. I was sending Xrays, MRI's, and anything via email attachments to the doctors in the vet schools
I contacted before. I have them all on file and can contact them again..

Near me in my immediate area I counted 7 of the 28 schools and then on the East Coast of the United States I could add
Cornell in New York and one more, another in Georgia, Florida, etc so about 4 to 5 more schools to the mix. These are local.
Like I could drive to Johns Hopkins in Baltimore in 45 minutes with moderate traffic. University of Maryland 25 minutes..

On a different note, the bunny play area looks WONDERFUL. I hate the flipping snow here or else I would be trying to do something similar. We tried to start building something when it was 55F here on the 19th/20th of January but on the 21st we got hit by snow and the temp dropped so all work stopped. I'll be so glad when the snow is gone and the tempertatures are NORMAL here instead of ice age! 

Also, I wouldn't keep Coco on meds just for GP. If she needs something, give it to her. If not, keep her healthy and if you see she needs some meds then give it to her. I don't see the point in overmedicating for the heck of it unless we just want to keep the medicine companies in business! I was scared in hearing how she reacted to the tramadol. That didn't sound normal to me at all. 

Here is another thought. They have lazer surgery for spines now for humans. You think that they would have it for small animals, right? I mean, why not? It sounds safer and easier.. I have a cousin who did have lazer surgery that would not have conventional surgery on their spines. How come that would not be an option for Coco? 

No matter WHAT happens, she can and will live a full long life! She is enjoying herself. She is surrounded by love and she has you!

Vanessa


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, Vanessa aka Lovelops, so sorry that you have had such an ordeal with those broken/fractured ribs & that doctor! Hope you are now getting the proper medical diagnosis & treatment to finally get you healed & feeling better! Doctors & our new medical care is starting to scare me! Keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!

Just want to say "thank you" for all of your thoughts, knowledge & willingness to step up & help Coco & her human mom any way that you can! Makes me feel good when others with knowledge as to where to go to find answers & get help that others may not know about offers their help! Sure adds to the family feeling here at RO! Thanks!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Coco puff being the meat in the sandwich this morning- She had her head tucked under Alfie's & was having a wonderful sleep until I got the camera out!




I'm off to watch my hubby play cricket so will be back on to chat about replies, and Vanessa you are awesome xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jan 30, 2014)

She looks squashed but is loving it


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

Such bunny love! It is so wonderful to see it with Coco & her bunny family! Either of those pix would make a great Valentine's day pic! :inlove:


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

I love the pics of her with her family! How wonderful they are! I've been meaing to send you a photo of my favourate key chain which is Air New Zealand that I use every day... also I doubt my husband would use the same terminology to describe me.. especially after messing up my ribs.. but thanks for your kind words. Let's see what we can do. Even if something works out local you and Coco are welcome to come here and stay. I have a back bedroom free that you would only have to share with Chico and Chica but they don't talk much!  After excercising they stay in their cages on the dresser, so there's room and I've got spare play pens...

I hope your husband does great in the game! Keep us posted...

Talk soon
Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, we are back!  it's been a busy few weeks so I finally have some free time with the kids in bed & hubby overseas.

Coco Puff has been great, she had a full on couple of weeks- 1) on antibiotics(baytrill) for her itchy ear that made her loose a bit of fur and make her skin go dry & 2) I, by chance, saw a pin worm come out on one of her poops while I was grooming her, so that week she was on Panacur & baytrill- poor darling! 

The worms was abit of a shock as I haven't seen them in my buns before but that week I had noticed Coco was very hungry so as soon as I saw it I took it straight to my vet to check under the microscope.

Besides all that Coco has been great. Her eyes, ears & bum are lovely &


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing well! I was wondering what she was up to.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I have come to terms that Surgery can't be done for Coco- it's a to delicate area and such a high risk of further serious damage ( I consulted another local orthopaedic surgeon)
So I'm now focusing in giving her a long happy healthy comfortable life. 

I met a lady 5houses down from me who also has free ranging bunnies (very rare in Nz!) & I found out she does acupuncture so I asked if she would be happy to treat Coco and she said yes! 

Coco had acupuncture with Sarah (who does my dog) a couple if times but the car ride really stressed Puffy out so Juliette just walks to my house & does Coco on her sheepskin in her bedroom & Puffball is in bliss!!! She has had 2 weekly sessions so far & the first time she fell asleep grooming her fluffy up a storm which was so cute!

Juliette is lovely, treats Coco lovingly with massage & petting & her energy is really relaxing to the point that when Juliette walks into the room and i pop coco on her fluff she just grooms straight away without anyone touching her- she knows what's to come.

Coco has a spot right between her shoulder blades that sets her right off on a grooming spree! It's great because she communicates with us with her tongue- when she doesn't like something she will stop grooming & look straight at you or if she is blissed out she will stop grooming but her eyes will be half closed so it's lovely to know your doing the right thing to her.

So puffy had been falling over abit more when scooting around & would wee but often rather than just one big wee. First sessions she was able to scoot around alot longer without falling over and she would do one big pee! This happens constantly over the week & she feels a lot more adventurous. The acupuncture is working amazing for her & I will continue getting it done for her for the rest of her life.

Acupuncture has reAlly given me hope for Coco, I always worry about her, checking on her & hoping one day she will be able to sit up right or maybe even hop! I'm realistic about it all but my number one concerns her health & well being & not letting some infection or reaction kill her before she is ready!! She has no urine scald, no pressure sores & a beautiful shiny coat & produces healthy cecals every morning for me to feed her if she doesn't find them herself So the story of Coco Puff the Puff Ball will be around for a long time yet 

P.s Happy 9month birthday for last week Puff n stuff + Alfie Tiny  xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought I would share Cocos day feed with you all. It's a mixture of organic dried herbs- alfalfa, nettle, dandelion, echinacea, elderflower, rose petals mixed with rose hips & hibiscus flowers (dried) + a sprinkle of lucerne chaff, organic rolled oats, black sunflower seed & fresh picked clover, parsley & basil sprinkled on top. It sounds like a lot but I have premixed it all and she only gets a small amount of herbs. The herbs are immune boosting, Vit C & vitamin & small amount if minerals, liver & kidney maintanece & muscle health, antioxidant & muscle protection. I also sun dry rose trimmings & fern trimming so they are sprinkled on top- her absolute fav!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 25, 2014)

And here she is doing what she does best- groom her fluffy 













Oops she spied the camera again!!


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, bless! I love seeing more Coco.  Glad to hear about her being able to get acupuncture from home instead of having to take a stressful car ride to get it! So happy that it's already showing positive results.

I should get Clementine a fluffy like Coco has. Clementine likes to groom a cow pillow that I have, but not as much as Coco grooms her lovely sheepskin!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2014)

Have missed our special little girl. Hope she's coping with the extra meds. Good to have her back


----------



## lovelops (Feb 25, 2014)

Great I'm glad to hear it! I was wondering when you would be back online again! Glad to hear she is ok and doing well!

Sorry to hear about the worms, but at least you saw it and got it taken care of! Thank goodness! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 25, 2014)

> I thought I would share Cocos day feed with you all. It's a mixture of organic dried herbs- alfalfa, nettle, dandelion, echinacea, elderflower, rose petals mixed with rose hips & hibiscus flowers (dried) + a sprinkle of lucerne chaff, organic rolled oats, black sunflower seed & fresh picked clover, parsley & basil sprinkled on top. It sounds like a lot but I have premixed it all and she only gets a small amount of herbs. The herbs are immune boosting, Vit C & vitamin & small amount if minerals, liver & kidney maintanece & muscle health, antioxidant & muscle protection. I also sun dry rose trimmings & fern trimming so they are sprinkled on top- her absolute fav!
> 
> That food looks so good, i want to eat it!! Yum yum! It makes me feel like I'm feeding my bunnies Mc Donalds!
> 
> Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2014)

As usual on the app I missed a page with all those fabphotos. She looks so well, I love her posing for the camera. Great that she can get the acupuncture at home and it seems to be doing so much good for her. It's amazing how they communicate and how well you understand her. That food looks great, mine would go mad for it. They love the hay I buy with herbs and flowers. A big smile on my face for the rest of the day seeing Coco Puff so well


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I was on facebook and have seen a page on there called disabledrabbits.com. I so thought of Coco when I was looking at some of the other buns on there. I saw a little one called Dolly who has a cart, she also has paralysis in her back legs and she is another awesome little girl. I am so glad I found the page, there are loving and generous people everywhere looking after bunnies who are different but still awesome. I have put the link here to the page on facebook but not sure if you´ll see.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=598137090264620&set=o.158502057671071&type=2&theater

Hope little Puffy is doing OK with her meds and that her boys are taking good care of her.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> As usual on the app I missed a page with all those fabphotos. She looks so well, I love her posing for the camera. Great that she can get the acupuncture at home and it seems to be doing so much good for her. It's amazing how they communicate and how well you understand her. That food looks great, mine would go mad for it. They love the hay I buy with herbs and flowers. A big smile on my face for the rest of the day seeing Coco Puff so well




Ditto! I didn't see it for a while!!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

**SRonchi1 said:


> So I have come to terms that Surgery can't be done for Coco- it's a to delicate area and such a high risk of further serious damage ( I consulted another local orthopaedic surgeon)
> So I'm now focusing in giving her a long happy healthy comfortable life.



I wanted to let you know I did follow up here and since I've nothing but excitement.. like my husband was in a car accident this week with the neighbour 2 houses down! Both our cars are totalled I think.. I hope not..and he was in the hospital over night. sigh...I had not been able to post anything yet, but here goes..

I contacted my local vet for my bunnies, Dr. Basheer Ahamed at All Paws Veterinary Center in Upper Marlboro Maryland USA, and after I explained the situation to them they referred me to their orthopedic surgeon, Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services, or seavs.com is the web site. They are located in Fairfax, Virginia, US.

I saw that they had ultrasound, digital radiography, endoscopy, radio surgery, laser therapy, and advanced procedures there, so I felt better about asking them the questions. They were asking me about the Xrays, but I explained to them I did not have them but gave them the details and they said the same thing that your orthopedic down there said, and their reason was if they tried to rebreak it and something went wrong it could cause further paralysis in the body past where she is paralyzed now. Ok, I can't argue with that.

NOW, what I did ask was if they knew of any procedures to *improve mobility*. 

This was something I would ask doctors with my mother and would get blank looks. 

Doctors are always used to hearing I want full functionality back. One of them was crash enough to laugh at us when we asked about that for my mother and made some stupid remark, "Well she aint' going to be running any marathons". 

I told him she didn't run any damned marathons before. We want improved mobility. If she is in a wheelchair now, can we get her *AMBULATORY* with crutches, a walker, etc... After we left that doctor my mother broke down crying and I wanted to walk back in and punch the doctor in the freaking face. Bedside manner non existent...

OK so now these doctors have said this, is there anything to improve functionality? a bit more ambulatory?? for Coco? Any water therapy to keep her hind limbs flexible? I know we were pushing for that with my mother after seeing Christopher Reeve walking in a swimming pool and I've always wondered about that for pets as well. Have you done any hydro therapy with her?

I have gotten no responses yet from the emails I had sent out so I will send them out again and then give it a week or so and follow up with a phone call. 
I'm still working from home due to the ribs, so that should be ok..

Just an FYI I'm not all talk and no action! Give that baby some nose rubs from me!!

Vanessa


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the Coco update! Wow! My bunnies with no disabilities are ready to move in if they can get that kind of "spa" treatment & fabulous food! And me too! I could go for that bunny salad you prepare for Coco & the boys! You are an awesome bunny "mom!"

Great work, Vanessa! Glad you check & got a clear answer from the orthopedic vet.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Your awesome Vanessa, I always look forward to your replies! Poor husband!!!! You guys have had trouble after trouble, let's hope that's the end of it!!

It's funny you say hydrotherapy, my Pomeranian Simba does treadmill hydrotherapy every 2weeks as he had the femal ball of his hip chopped off and it's apart of his rehab. I've had several discussions with the lady (whom I've became great friends with) about popping Puffy in there but I just need to get her back legs bending again (apart of the nerve damage has made it harder to bend them now) I've popped her on nerve tonic to do another dose to aid in nerve repair & hopefully that should ease the signals making it easier to manipulate them as I don't want to break them off.

Vicki recommended I pop her in my bath & get in with her & once she is use to the water and getting normal movement we can try in the hydro treadmill.

I just feel bad for the poor girl potentially putting her in a situation she hates but then I guess you never know if you never try! So that will be top if my list over the weekend & will post pics and keep you updated 

Acupuncture has been awesome and only done 2sessions! She is so much more mobile & has chosen another favourite spot on a bunny bed next to another hidy hole where the boys like to hang out. I quite often go in there and she isn't in her normal spot but pops her head up behind the pillows or decks which is Sooo lovely to see! I just want her to have lots of fun & enjoy life to the max! Xx


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 27, 2014)

It sound like it could benefit her si it maybe worth it.

Great to see the acupuncture is doing her so much good. Sorry to photo bomb your blog but I got so excited seeing another special bunny with a little cart that just have to post so you can see, I hope you don't mind. I am in awe of everyone who loves and cares for these special bunnies, they are all my heroes


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> It sound like it could benefit her si it maybe worth it.
> 
> Great to see the acupuncture is doing her so much good. Sorry to photo bomb your blog but I got so excited seeing another special bunny with a little cart that just have to post so you can see, I hope you don't mind. I am in awe of everyone who loves and cares for these special bunnies, they are all my heroes



What a cutie and I totally agree with you.. it takes a lot to take care of disabled animals. There is a lot of time and effort and tons of extra work and I agree with you 100%, they are my heroes also!

Someone else here had a bunny Toby that was having problems and I put some of your information in there for them to check out. Let's see if they do..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, if it weren't for no luck I'd have no luck at all.. but that is ok...

Hydrotherapy and legs.. it's funny you bought up her back legs being stiff. That is exactly what happened to my mom.. We were doing therapy with her to keep her flexible which is really necessary and she started getting cranky about the therapy because in the middle she would start having painful muscle spasm and start cussing up a blue streak at us. 
In no time at all, her legs became stiff and we could barely bend them. Muscle atrophy is not good for bunny or human!! I swear I thought we were going to have to break her legs when we burried her. Fortunately, I was wrong, thank God! 

And I tell you what ever weakness my mom had in her lower extremities, she sure as hell made up for with her upper. She could break my fingers off if she wanted. She had a hell of a grip and when we were trying to flush her pic line or her gastronasal feeding tube and she felt it (we screwed up and used cold water one time.. a no no for her) her grabbed my arm and I thought she was going to break it off. She was sleeping after all and I didn't think she knew.. wrong on both counts, she knew I was flushing the tube and it was COLD water! 

So we were going to do that with mom (water therapy)before she died and I think you should with Coco. It can't hurt and hell if you need, to use floats on her! 

I mean, she would be able to swim anyway and with her upper body being stronger than her back at this point, she should be ok to tread water with her front two paws. 

If you don't feel comfortable then I would get some really small kiddy floats and put on her if you can find some that will fit and plop her in the tub with you, safely and calmly of course, and see how it goes!!

If you can get her to take to it like a duck in water, then that would be great! You could then gently work her back legs and get them more flexible and as time goes by maybe have them move in the full range of motion that they need to move in while in the water to get her unstiff. If you have a jacuzzi tub that would be wonderful. I know we didn't and I bought these Conair pads you could place on the bottom of the tub with a small motor to put (outside of course) and it was a poor man's version of the jacuzzi and we bought this to try with mom also.

I think that is so great she is improving with the Accupunture and you found someone that will come to the house! That is great! It's too bad you can't find another Chinese Herbalist that is familiar with pets.. I'm sure there is one somewhere!

Please let us know how the bath time with Coco goes when you finally do it! I'm sure it's going to be interesting!

Vanessa


----------



## Anaira (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't believe I've only just found this - another Welly member, yay! May I ask what clinic your vet Kiki is from? I gave up going to my local vet after my last rabbit died, and I now use Alistair at Croften Downs - but that's kinda far for me to travel, I'd been keen if your vet happened to be closer! 

And I DO like your cart, with the foam cushioning.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow I thought it was a long shot as most other Nz bunny ppl are in Auckland! 

She is now at Rapaw in Tawa- she spent her younger years working in Switzerland where she is from and every 4th patient is a rabbit. I was the same, I lost a rabbit to Stassis (my beloved Buzz U Da Man) he was given subq fluids but no pain relief and died a day after, I was devastated!! 

We have Tara Rana who works at Kelburn Pet Doctors & Pet Vet Lower Hutt & she is an exotics specialist. I took my special darling Coco Puff to her to get scans done & a referral to Massey due to her disability. Tara was great but didn't know me or my bunny very well & expected the worst- Kiki on the other hand knows us & coco is a happy healthy special bun that I treat holistically with homeopathy & acupuncture & all is looking promising for the future 

There is a bunny rescue in Upperhutt which are good although I didn't have the greatest experience there. I adopted a doe who had really bad eyes & I wanted to bond her with another rescue bunny Marli, all didn't work out so I wanted to foster her because she wasn't friendly & her eyes & UTI needed treatment 3x a day. I also spent $150 on her on a vet & Meds visit but for some reason they were offended & wanted to give my money back! I didn't take it back & a month later Fudge was still there with weeping eyes and a week later gone! For a no kill shelter she would have died & it pisses me off they had the need to feel offended & in turn stopping her from getting proper health care I was willing to pay for! Any way rant over!!  but you may have luck finding a mate for your boy there & you can take him in so he can meet them and select a potential mate- you will see them on trade me under rescue bunnies Upper Hutt.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oops I thought you where the one trying to bond Merlin- ignore the bonding stuff I talked about! Sorry


----------



## Anaira (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, tawa's also pretty far - my mum took her guinea pig to PetVet in the Hutt, and was quite impressed, even though Bella didn't make it, she was happy with the way they treated her. So I took my sick rats there yesterday, and was also fairly impressed - dropped one of them off this morning for an x-tray, to make sure his heart is ok, and other organs. Alistair sees just about every rat in the Wellington region, since the NZ Rat Rescue in Welly uses him, and a few of them have rabbits too, so he sees a few of them, too. He's come across quite a few weird problems with rats, and done HEAPS of surgery's - a friend of mine took in a baby rat who had somehow been attacked by a wild rat - I don't know how, but the poor thing got broken bones, and a messed-up jaw - he's had surgery a few times, had teeth removed, bones fixed, and he's done really well. He's also fixed up a couple of VERY nasty abuse cases - I don't think he's a specialist, but he does not give up, and does all he can, including going to specialists if it becomes necessary and talking to them. So if I'd seen this before Dr. Kiki came home, I'd have recommended him - but it sounds like Kiki's got as much hope for her as you do, which is always important!

I'm very interested to hear about the acupuncture - I didn't even know they did it on pets! 

haha no, my two are Reuben, and Nermal.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 6, 2014)

Happy 1st birthday to this gorgeous bun CoCo Puff the CoCo Nutty! 

It has been a bumpy journey over the last 10months when your accident happened but your happy & healthy and nothing will hold you back! 

I love watching you zoom around in your cart chin rubbing, nose bumping with the occasional scent spray (urine) to let every other bun know that Coco Puff is in town!!! 

Your amazing strength & strong personality with the amazing ability to not let anything hold you down is inspiring to all that know you. 

Your a one very special bun & I'm so blessed to call you my girl.

I hope you enjoyed your birthday with your brother Alfie Tine & munching your weetbix and oats sprinkled with Rose petals, rose leaves and rose hips with a tiny piece of Apple for desert.

I look forward to celebrating many more birthdays with you my special wee girl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 6, 2014)

:birthday

Happy birthday to Coco! She's adorable!!


----------



## pani (May 6, 2014)

Happy birthday CoCo!!


----------



## BunnySilver (May 6, 2014)

Aww Happy Birthday CoCo Puff!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 6, 2014)

You gorgeous girl, wishing you a wonderful day !!!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 15, 2014)

Coco has morphed into a gorgeous wee bun bun lady with her ever growing dewlap that she looooves having scratched! It sends her into teeth purring heaven  Here is Coco Nutty getting ready for bed after her usual nightly routine




Coco in bliss







Time to clean her paws


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 15, 2014)

Coco lounging around with her full brother Alfie










And her dad Darcy




Snug as a bug with Alfie doing his bum modeling pose


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 15, 2014)

Like brother like sister




Goodnight everyone


----------



## pani (May 15, 2014)

CoCo is seriously TOO CUTE! I almost cry with happiness when I see her looking so happy and content with Alfie and Darcy.  Her dewlap is looooovely. Clementine has recently begun grooming things like a stuffed dragon that we have, and when she does it it reminds me of lovely CoCo grooming her sheepskin. :love:


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 15, 2014)

Aaawww how sweet! Clemmie obviously has feelings for the dragon to be tending to it so delicately  Coco, Alfie & Darcy groom the little car pillow behind Coco- I wish I new what they are thinking!


----------



## JBun (May 15, 2014)

How did I miss her birthday :? Well, happy belated birthday to you Coco!!! You're such a beautiful girl 

She's just such a sweet girl. I'm with Pani. It makes me so happy to see her doing so well and snuggling with her bunny family. It's so wonderful how good those boys are with her.

That's great that she has a little cart to wheel around in. Does she seem to enjoy her time in it?


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 15, 2014)

I have so miseed beautiful coco.puff. I just love seeing her with her two pals. That dewlap is so cute as well, glad to see she is doing so well.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jul 21, 2014)

So I thought I would finally give everyone an update on my Sweet little Coconut- CocoPuff 

Coco has been doing fabulous! She's 15months old and it's been 1year & 2weeks since she had her accident leaving her partially disabled. She has a beautiful big dew lap and beautiful soft and silky hair/coat- I'm always telling her how beautiful she is while I'm grooming her and she responds by teeth purring, she knows she beautiful 

Coco has accupuncture once a week and absolutly loves it! She falls asleep while having her treatment and grooms her sheepskin rug- so sweet. 

Coco is in great health and is currently 1.22kg which is the biggest she has been- she's been gaining muscle from hooning around in her cart 3-4x a day which I'm sooooo happy about  She also loves her oats that are sprinkled with her dried flowers & herbs for organic nutrition and a 1/8th piece of Weetbix for dinner along with a couple of pellets (she's not really a pellet loving bun) and her organic veggies- so her weight is always good.

Here's a couple of pictures of Coco in her wheel chair eating greens with our nearly 4 week old Jersey Wooly babes in our bunny play worl


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Coco gets an Equissage massage twice a day and because of this she has great blood circulation all over including her legs & control of her bladder so each morning I pop her into the litter pan and she does her morning pee. Her skin is lovely but that's one area I always keep an eye on as even the smallest dribble of pee sitting on her skin can cause urine scald- right now she has no urine scald and has a bum full of hair 

Cocos accupuncture does wonders for her muscles & keeps body supple and without tension which I feel is important for her quality of life.

Coco is a very happy special needs bunny who explores all her surroundings in her buggy, socialises with all her bunny friends, grooms herself, eats lots of good food and loves snuggling up with her two boys- brother Alfie & Dad Darcy  xx


----------



## JBun (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh my! That is absolutely adorable! How precious is that pic with her and the baby sharing  And I'm just loving seeing her in her cart. I imagine it's been wonderful to her, to be able to get around better. I'm sure it's opened up and enriched her life so much.

It's so heartwarming to read such a great update on Coco. You've just done wonders for that sweet little bun. She's done so well and stayed so healthy, despite her disabilities, because of your love and care. Thanks for the update. It's made me so happy to see her happy and thriving in your care  I'm so glad you didn't let that vet convince you to pts. She's proof that despite her disability, a rabbit can still have a wonderful quality of life with the right kind of care.


----------



## pani (Jul 21, 2014)

So good to see an update on Coco! That picture of her with the babies around her is just the sweetest. It's so nice to see that she loves her little cart.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 27, 2014)

She looks fantastic and so cute sharing with the baby. She looks so comfy in her cart. I have now seen a couple of buns with their carts and I just live the freedom it gives them, will help to build her muscle as well. Disabled rabbits my be different but they are just as beautiful and deserving of a full and long life. You have wonders with your little girl, she is a little beauty. Would love to see a video of her scooting about on her wheels


----------



## lovelops (Jul 28, 2014)

I just love Coco and am so glad to get the update!! You are doing a great job with her! I hope to keep hearing about her for years to come!! 

Vanessa


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Last week was an extremely devastating week for me ~ My precious little puff ball passed away :'(

Coco Puff had dislocated her arm that held most of her weight. When I took her to the vet she was calm, could still scoot around but would tip over a little more. The vet said she couldn't say she had exactly dislocated it but more the tendon was stretched alowing her arm to fall forward more. This happened from her lying in a slightly awkward position.

She said just to be safe lets give her pain relief for a few days. Cocos reacts to drugs so I was hesitant and trusted my vets professional opinion. I took her home and got Cocos acupuncturist to give her a session every day- Cocos arm started getting stronger but on the 3rd day of pain relief she had a reaction!!

Cocos breathing rate was rapid and she was agitated. That was the last pain relief I gave her. Her acupuncture session helped calm her down to a normal degree but she would soon go back to her rapid breathing.

To make matters 100x worse I was due to fly out to be a bridesmaid at my best friends wedding in Broome, Western Australia the day she stopped eating- I had never experienced this with Coco before and my heart sank! I took her to the vet as was given the option of euthanising her or giving her sub Q and motitiliy drugs. I didn't have it in me to end her life so opted for the fluids etc. As soon as I took her home she gobbled a carrot and plantain so I was feeling relieved!

While I'm away I have a pet angel that I pay to stay at my house and look after Coco and my other buns- she only works a couple of hours 4x a week and that works perfect for Coco as I like her checked on a lot and put in her cart to roam the garden during the day. 

I went to the airport and Sophie came over straight away. Coco started improving and by the next day she did poos & peed & was eating her oats, hay and greens with her boys, I was completely over the moon and really felt she was going to make it. Sophie spent a lot of time grooming & cuddling Coco and checking on her constantly.

She passed away that night :'( :'( :'(

I loved that girl beyond words & it has absolutly broken my heart to loose her! I wish I wAs there when she took her last breaths to hold & comfort her but I know her boys- brother Alfie & Dad Darcy would have been right by her side.

Coco has been cremated so she can continue to be with me all the time. Life's just not fair & it hurts, so the Life of Coco Puff the Puff ball has finally come to an end.

Thankyou for being apart of my precious Coconuttys journey xx


----------



## pani (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Shaan, I'm devastated to hear about this. I'll really miss hearing how little Coco is doing. Whenever you would post an update about her, it was the highlight of my day. She was such a little sweetheart, and a fighter. I know how close you were to her, so I can't imagine how you're feeling. 

Binky free, Coco, over the Rainbow Bridge. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, I'm so very sorry for your loss, that's so tragic


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I loved reading about CoCo and about how well she was doing and what and amazing job you were doing taking care of her despite her disabilities. You gave her a great life. Binky free sweet CoCopuff
:hugs:


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thankyou all for your thoughts, I had a lovely big cuddle with her on my couch the night before I flew to Perth & the Sweet little darling was licking my tears and tickling my face with her wiskers while teeth purring, no bunny will compare to her, I was her world & she was my precious little Coconut, it's just to sad!!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thankyou all for your thoughts, I had a lovely big cuddle with her on my couch the night before I flew to Perth & the Sweet little darling was licking my tears and tickling my face with her wiskers while teeth purring, no bunny will compare to her, I was her world & she was my precious little Coconut, it's just to sad!!


----------



## lovelops (Sep 10, 2014)

I am at tears to see that Coco is gone. I'm crying as I write this...

I saw the posting and went oh no, I hope all is well. I loved hearing about how well she was doing and hoped to read
many more years of her and you growing together. No matter what, you gave Coco the best life possible. Without you, she would not have lived as long as
she had and was given the best life that anyone could have given her on earth. You have to know that in your heart. She loved you and everything you and your family did for her. 

I lived to read about her update, progress and all the work you were doing for her. There will be a hole in my heart here missing all the updates and
photos of you beautiful girl Coco. There will never be another one like her. 

Please hang in there and keep us posted on all the other lovely bunnies that come your way in the future. I know there has to be more! 

Vanessa


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been silently following this blog for quite a while now, and I'm so so sorry to hear of Coco's passing!  
I can't imagine how you feel. She seemed like a very special little bun. 
Binky free, Coco. ray:


----------



## lovelops (Sep 11, 2014)

Shaan how are her brothers Alfie and her dad Darcy doing without her around? Are they ok? I had been thinking of them also since they all appeared to be a 
close bunny family. Are they doing ok? Are they still eating? 

Still can't believe our little girl is gone!  But CoCo was truly special, with a special family and mommy..

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 11, 2014)

My sympathies to you on the loss of Coco. I know it's so hard when a pet passes away. Especially when they are so sweet and special.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 11, 2014)

Three cheers to CoCo!!!! May she have eternal fun in bunny heaven.


----------



## JBun (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm so sad reading this  I can't believe our beautiful Coco is gone, and there will be no more wonderful pictures and stories about her. You are such a wonderful caretaker, and provided her with such a happy fulfilled life since her disability occurred. I'm so sorry for your loss and understand how devastating it feels to lose a much loved bun. We all will most certainly miss hearing about her interesting life and adventures on here.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you for your beautiful words everyone! I've been avoiding rabbits online as it reminds me of my Coconutty but I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and having a smile when I think of her rather than a tear!

Vanessa  i was waiting for you to read this, little Coco and your mum had so many similarities and I remember you talking about drugs she was on that wernt good at all- well the drugs claimed Coco too. That was the second time I administered any and it was the second time to much! I truely feel I could have saved her if I was still in the country, I would have nursed her back to health with warmth, sub Qs, slept with her and my instincts would have let me know a lot- what I would give to go back in time!!! 

Her boys are doing good, all my buns were all over the show as they go abit funny when I'm gone for 2-3days let alone 12 days! Darcy her dad spent a lot of time sleeping on the grass sprawled out, he had sad eyes & I could tell was stressed and had a couple of sloppy poos stuck to his bum! Her brother was sad to but still getting about doing his thing- grieving in silence  Darcy started chasing Alfie around at nights and humping him which really annoyed me! 

The night I got home (11pm) I cleaned out all my bunny night houses and let them out for a leg stretch and to come say hello. My pet angel who I pay good money to look after our buns does a lovely job but I'm abit OCD about cleanliness and so my buns appreciated a nice clean and snuggly soft night hutch to sleep in 

Now all the buns are great and back to normal- I have bonded my boys with another female called butterball she is absolutly divine and such a snuggly easy going girl and my boys like her a lot. I have 8 bunnies in total & my hubby says no more! Which I'm fine with  Coco was my special wee girl in the world- I have about 10 framed photos of her in my bunny play world so I'm always reminded of her. The boys have her favourite teddy- big Ted- in their bed that they all snuggle with. We all miss Coco puff but life has to go on without her  Thankyou so much for all your input Vanessa- you are a wonderfully fabulous women and I found your words so invaluable in Cocos life, I hope we still keep in touch on here xxx

Jenny, I know  Thank you for all your advice and support on Cocos life and praise you showered upon me to. At times the outer ppl of the world thought I was crazy caring for a disabled bunny and it was lovely to be apart of a rabbit family that supported me in what I was doing! To the vets that said she should be put to sleep, overly medicated & questioned my decisions ,I Thankyou and everyone else for a supporting me again and helping me trust my instincts when they were doubted. Coco lived a fullfilled 16months & passed away as a fat wee bunny with beautiful hair, no pressure sores, no urine scald and with a mind of her own on her fluffy sheepskin with her heater on surrounded by her two boys who loved her deeply, I find comfort in knowing it wasn't a horrible drawn out process of suffering- - 3days before she was running bunnies over in her cart! Thankyou all for everything & I hope the life of coco puff the puff ball will inspire others to look after their disabled bunnies and not feel it's the end of their world. When I'm ready I'm ready I might start another blog on my other 7bunnies- there's never a full moment in the Ronchi house hold  xxx


----------



## pani (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that the boys have bonded with another friend - I'd love to see a picture of Butterball. Of course she could never replace darling CoCo in any of our hearts, but I'm sure it will help them to heal while they grieve her loss. It's so sweet that you've kept her teddy in there so they're comforted by her scent. 

It's also great like you said, she passed away surrounded by her brother and father, in a place she found comforting. She wasn't sore and she was well-looked after and very well-loved. I don't think she could have lived a more fulfilling life. 

I'd love to see a blog for the other bunnies in your house! I'll miss CoCo's updates, of course, but I want to know what Alfie, Darcy, and all the other buns are up to.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't been on here in ages and I was so saddened to read this. She was just so inspirational and showed how special and full of life these buns can be. I adored seeing her photos and reading about her. She had so much love in her short life and her brothers made sure she was OK. I will always remember Coco Puff. I follow quite a few disabled buns on facebook and a few of those special ones crossed the bridge in September as well. I like to think they are all together binkying and doing bunny 500's. Sleep tight Coco, we loved you x


----------



## Milyvan (Dec 21, 2014)

What a lovely little furball Coco Puff is! And how lucky to have such a loving mom! I haven't been to Rabbits Online in a bit and this is the first story I've read checking it out again......and thank-you for sharing!:bunny18


----------

